# Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup



## daltxguy

*Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*

If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.

CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.

It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.

Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.

Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.

*Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.

*Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *

Start up Sketchup
from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
Search for and select 'CutList'
click on install ( big red bar on top right)

*Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up). 

Download it from link above
Start up Sketchup
from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
click on 'Extensions'
click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded

*Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone * 

Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/


The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.

*Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.

Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:

*Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?

*A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:

 Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.

So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.

Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.

*Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)










The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware










and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.










Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.










If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries










If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.










*Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.










There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.

Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


----------



## damianpenney

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Fantastic! Can't wait to try this out  Thanks.


----------



## damianpenney

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Just saw your post regards the algo (I wish LJ would automatically email with new comments on posts I've replied to). I started down this path a while back and had hours of fun with the packing algos (not having a degree in math) there is a lot of info on the subject and they are all 2DBPP algos, 2D Bin Packing Problems. It's a common problem. I gave up when I couldn't write an algo that beat Cutlist Pro. Have you compared yours to Cutlist Pro?

Maybe you can understand what these guys are talking about A Unifed Tabu Search Code for
Multi-Dimensional Bin Packing Problems from the sounds of it you are using a best fit first, sort pieces by max height/width then add them in a row

These guys also put together an overview of the various approaches you can use which I found pretty useful.

Anyway, hope these links prove interesting and thanks again for al the hard work you've put into this.


----------



## PurpLev

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


no go on a mac = that is a  indeed… is your UI based on the browser libraries?


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Looks Great Steve!.... I have only recently started in on Sketchup and will be looking at this as a next step for any designs I develop.

Thanks!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Damian,

Thanks for the paper.

It looks like the 2D version of the 'Tabu' algorithm is pretty much exactly what I did, only I thought it was intuitively obvious from the way I would lay out the pieces as a woodworker. I developed my idea of how to implement it 15 years ago, beating these guys by a decade. The idea, I thought, was trivial, the implementation is slightly more interesting. I just didn't get around to it and I didn't write a paper ( maybe I should have). The only thing they've added in 'TABU" is the ability to do 3D ( which is a simple extension of what I do), the ability to reposition pieces for a potentially better fit ( which I planned to do but then thought that it wouldn't add a great deal of value), and the ability to use different sized bins ( the infrastructure for this exists in my version of Cutlist, but I left this for later).

What he calls 'bins' we call boards or sheets.

The 3D packing problem could be useful for layout a well, for resawn boards. It could also be extended to sawmilling. In fact this is being done - some interesting technology exists today in sawmilling where logs are scanned or x-rayed in real time and optimal cuts are computed taking into account structural defects, quality of wood, log size and market demand. I think this is all good use of technology, better than building weapons.

I haven't compared with CutListPlus. I've got a very old trial copy which I've never used. I think the trial version has limits on how much it would lay out. If anyone has CutListPlus and can compare, I would be interested to hear any results.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Purp,

Sorry about the Mac thing. Everything I'm doing is standard stuff. I've even tried the html pages in Firefox, MS IE and Safari and they all work fine and all work the same way. The issue seems to be with Sketchup's insistence that Windows Sketchup uses MS IE and Mac Sketchup uses Safari regardless of what your default browser is AND with Safari, Sketchup's interface ( The WebDialog class) to a web page has some issues. It doesn't help that apparently Sketchup blames Safari, Safari blames Sketchup.

The only solution would be to be able to pick a browser in Sketchup but that's not currently possible. - maybe I'll lobby the Sketchup folks for this feature to be in SU7.


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

I have the current Cutlist Plus; Your solution appears to go head 2 head with it. I will install yours and give it a run!

Ok?


----------



## daveintexas

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Looks like a good addition to the program. And I see Dave Richards has joined in, he is great with sketchup.

Not wanting to hijack the thread but I have been wondering when Sketch up will go metric ? Maybe a plug to be available? 
I ask, because I and some others have been doing some shop work using metric measuring and I can see some real advantages. 
Anyway-thanks for posting this blog


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


DaveR - I'll get these changes made asap. Thanks for stopping in and taking a look and the quickie review on Design.Build.Click. You may be disappointed with the printing capabilities of the layout portion, though. Can't print directly from the output window - quirk with the javascript I was using to produce the graphics and MS IE. This still needs improvement. I threw in the the ability to produce a SVG file to try to address this. SVG output can be read by Firefox ( MS IE is useless at it) and then printed but it's still not perfect. If you have another SVG reader, then I suspect it will be better. The advantage of SVG is that it's scalar ( the S in SVG) ie: you can zoom in and out - should make it easier to see the small parts laid out.

Chris : Give it a shot buddy. I'd be real curious. Btw, there is a known issue with the csv output and CutListPlus 2009. I don't have the exact details, which is why I couldn't fix it….but if someone can tell me, I'll make the changes.

Daveintexas : Metric works in Sketchup already and this plugin supports it too and it's been tested with metric. I work in metric measure but I like to show total volume in board feet, so that is supported too. ( The combination is common where I am). To switch to metric measure, you have to change the unit in the model ( everything else is automatic). Window->Model Info-> Length Units. Set Format to Decimal and then the units to Millimeters, Centimeters or Meters. If you then run CutList again, all measures will show up in metric. How cool is that?


----------



## Duncan

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I am running Google SketchUp Pro 6, and when I open the CutList plug-in I get the MS "This program cannot display the webpage." Any help on this?


----------



## titmas

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


i extracted the entire contents of the zip file to my plugins folder but it is not available when i open SU6. is there another step im missing?


----------



## damianpenney

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for the followup Steve, sounds perfect


----------



## damianpenney

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Could you just rename firefox.exe to safari.exe (or whatever the mac version of this is)


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Bob,
This is usually an indication that it can't find the html file used as the interface for the plugin. Make sure the folder 'cutlistui' from the zip file is also in your plugins folder.

titmas : Not sure what happened there, you might have unzipped it to a folder in the plugins folder. The ruby script has to be in the plugins folder along with the folder cutlistui which contains the rest of what the plugin needs.

Here is what your directory should look like after installation:










Hope this helps and you get to the fun stuff!


----------



## RhynoDesign

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Looks like a great program. Can't wait to try it out!!!!!


----------



## Duncan

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

The cutlistui folder did the trick! Can't wait to start using it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Newsflash!

I've had a bit of a breakthrough in making a version compatible with the Mac, thanks to Corbin Dunn of Blue Tree Software, a woodworker and a programmer on the Mac OS with Apple, who contacted me offlist.

For those daring enough to edit the ruby script you can find and change the following two lines ( the backslashes become forward slashes )

#relative location of the cutlist input html page
@@cutlistui_location = '/cutlistui/cutlistui.html'

#relative location of the cutlist result html template
@@cutlistresult_location = '/cutlistui/cutlistresult.html'

Otherwise, I'll have more news shortly on having a single version which works for both. ( I just tested this and this work for Windows too, so it should be possible to maintain a single version).

Woohoo!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave,

That's a mighty big spline you're trying to use - I have an idea - why not just take the spline and carve a table out of it!

I think I know what might be happening. I'll confirm it with some more testing and if I am right, relatively easy to fix and incorporate into an updated version.

If you care to follow the logic of this:
In order to fix the bounding box issue with rotated parts, the dimensions for a part was changed to come from the component or group definition rather than the instance. It appears ( and makes sense ) that scaling ( just like rotation) is an attribute of the component or group instance rather than the definition. So, to get the true dimension of a part, I'll have to apply any scaling to the bounding box dimensions found in the definition. Scaling is not being taken into account, which is why you would always get the same size as the original definition.

Good catch, Dave!

I'll let you know when I have a new version ready to go.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave,

Thanks again. I'll look into the other issue as well. It wasn't designed to work that way but that doesn't mean it didn't end up that way!

I've been playing with the scaling thing and I now have a working version for components. I just want to make sure it also works for groups the same way and then i need to double check I got the scaling in the right direction. Sketchup uses x,y,z axis for scaling but a bounding box has width, height and depth!

Looks like I'll have to get a version 4.1 out with Mac support, scaling and other fixes soon.

That's a good looking bed. Perhaps all ebony would probably be overkill though, a bit dark.

He also has this table but this one has too much cow for my liking  Not sure how that would show up in the parts list.


----------



## depictureboy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


You guys are awsome. I was trying to use ecabinets for alot of my stuff, but with all the excellent work you guys are doing on this one plugin, sketchup has become my tool of choice for almost everything.


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Steve,
This is just awesome! I've used CutList Plus on Windows XP, but now I have Mac so I've been wanting a cutlist/layout program for Mac for a long time! I made the Mac changes stated above, and now it works, although it looks a little funny. On the components page I get a bunch of "\n" everywhere. I haven't gone through any of the setups other than defaults, so that may be some of my problem. And it looks like I need to learn how to assign materials to my components.

Thanks for the awesome program!

Geoff


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*Geoff,*

Yeah, the changes above at least get it going for Macs. it's better but not perfect yet.


Getting the cutlist seems to work now except for the nuisance "\n" which is the plugin's fault but that too can be remedied with a small change. I'll provide details later.For now, it just gets in the way but it's harmless.
The layout option will still create some grief because Safari is unhappy with some of the ways in which the output is produced in the browser - however, you can always use the SVG layout option instead and produce an SVG file. This text file looks like xml but it's for graphics and is readable using Firefox browsers( File-> Open File) or other SVG readers ( I believe there is a plugin available for MS IE)

This seems to be the best workaround for Mac users for now. I'm glad to hear that it's useful enough for you.

*depictureboy:* Thanks for your comments and support. I'm not familiar with eCabinets ( other than having heard about it ). I'm glad CutList is giving you some value. I just wanted to produce something which was useful for me, building on the excellent base that Sketchup has provided. Go Google!

Btw, the feedback we are getting here from those who are trying it and letting me know of any issues is the reason why this can just get better and more useful.


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ive been using Setchup for six months and the addition of cutlist 4 makes good software much better. The main issue I have with it concerns the printing or lack of it. I have managed to print the component list but the cutting diagram is more problematic as there is no "Print View" button on screen. In case others are having the same problem, I manged to print it by right clicking it and choosing print I assume this will be sorted in a later version but until then Thanks
PS I also modified the script so that the background is left white I just hate to waste all tha ink

-Ted Gibbs


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Steve,
I tried this last night on a wine cellar I'm working on. After it ran, I got a message about it not being able to place some components. Some components are 16"+ wide and 8' long. These are going to be glued up solid wood panels. Obviously they can't be placed on a 6" wide board, but would these components be included in the total board feet calculation?

Maybe a future addition would be to include in the layout the boards that maybe included in a glued up component? Maybe the material could include "glued up panel" or something like that.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## depictureboy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Geoff,
Check your layout settings. You may not be using a board that is long enough to accomodate your longest plank, and you also may be using the dressed setting instead of the rough setting. I dont think your issue is with the width, but with the length.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*TedG:* 

Printing the cutlist. I hear ya. I'll make sure to make the change to print the cutlist on a white background. I understand about the ink thing.
Printing the layout. I've mentioned this a few times. This has been rather problematic. The 'print view' button is disabled for a reason. If you were to re-enable it and push the print button, all you would get is the script which was dynamically produced to create the graphics. The method I used to produce the graphics has a printable mode option but when turned on, MS IE completely messes up the display. I even contacted the original author to see if there was a workaround and he admitted that he didn't know of one, it's an MS IE thing. There are a few alternatives. The first is the one you pointed out. The second might be to take a print screen of the window and copy to a paint program and print from there. The only disadvantage here is that you only get what is displayed. The last one is the one I put in place as a workaround: Select the SVG layout option and read the resulting .svg file into either Firefox, MSIE with the SVG plugin or an SVG reader.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*Geoff: * The ability to split wide parts is already supported. It's an option on the layout page main options (Split Wide Parts). It will split the part to whatever board size you have selected and it takes into account whether you are laying out to dressed boards or not. It will always split the board into same sized parts and go oversize if necessary. In your case, your 16" wide part will be split into 3x 6" wide parts. As depictureboy mentioned, if you didn't select at least 8' board sizes for layout, then it won't be able to do it.

There is also another option to display any parts which were not laid out ( Display unplaced parts ) - so you can see what didn't get placed. It gets printed at the very end of the layout screen. This might give you an idea of what might have happened. Mainly these are parts which are too big and result in too many splits or it's longer than the board size you've selected.

The board feet calculation is independent of the layout. If it's on the cutlist, it's been added to the board feet calculation.

The layout includes another board feet calculation, resulting from the number of boards required for layout and includes the waste.

You make a good suggestion to rename any parts which have been split or at least to append something to the name to indicate it's a glue up panel. It's an easy change and I can add it to the next version.

Good comments guys. Thanks!


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


daltxguy,

This is one nice addition to Sketchup. I am in the process of modeling up a qtr round display case and getting and accurate wood layout is a very nice addition to the process.


----------



## Blake

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Whoa… just noticed this post. Gotta spend more time reading it later. COOL!


----------



## GaryK

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I guess I should really learn Sketchup, huh?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I've just uploaded a new version of the plugin - v4.0.4
If you click on the download link in the original post, you will now get this version

It has the follow fixes/enhancements in it:

Now handles scaled components and groups. Previously, scaled copies of components or groups showed up incorrectly as the original definition size. This has been corrected.
Mac support - better now. Cutlist display should come up. Thre is still an issue with the layout display but using the layout SVG output is a workaround there.
Better support for nested components. If a component has subcomponents, then only the lowest level subcomponents are included in the cutlist.
Sheet goods only layout. If you had only sheet goods in your cutlist, the layout was not displaying. This has been corrected.
Html window heading now displays the subversion number as well, so you can tell which version you are running

Steve


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve,
I'm trying to find where the CSV file is written on a Mac? I've looked through the help but can't seem to find the location. BTW, the new version is great on the Mac - I'm still learning it though.

Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Geoff,

Glad to hear the Mac version is better now.

I think the original intention was for the file to be written to the same directory as your sketchup file but I notice that on Win-doze based systems it's writing it to the desktop.

In any case, when it writes the file, a window should pop up letting you know that the file was written and where. If this is not happening on the Mac, let me know. I can get my Macman to have a look at it.

I'm playing without a safety net with the Mac stuff. I'm having to making changes based on the feedback I get so keep hammering me with anything that doesn't work. I'm even willing to send you test fixes so you can pioneer the solutions with me.

Steve


----------



## Sparky977

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ok, usually, I can figure most computer related things out. I am stumped here. I am still learning sketchup. How do I use this plugin with it? I am using a Mac.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave R,

You're not missing anything wrt SVG viewing in Firefox ( or MSIE with Adobe SVG reader plugin ). Im sure I am missing something in the SVG file when the display length exceeds the screen size.

I've been looking at this but haven't figured out anything helpful yet! I guess I was hoping that SVG readers would automatically paginate, but no 

Steve


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Sparky

Nothing special for Macs. Same as for everyone else. Unpack the contents of the zip file into the Sketchup plugin directory and fire up Sketchup. See the screen shot in a previous post above showing how it looks after installation.

You should then see the 'Cutlist' option in the Plugins menu ( see the very first screen shot in the post).

Steve


----------



## Sparky977

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


where is the "plugin" directory for sketchup on a Mac?


----------



## Miket

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Great looking addition to sketchup!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Shame on you Sparky. You're making me do your googling for you. I don't have a Mac but I did find this:

The default location of the Plugins folder in Windows is:

c:\program files\google\google sketchup 6\plugins\

and for a Mac:

Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 6/SketchUp/

found here on the sketchup how-to forum, which is a good general sketchup resource.

The original reference is here in an article how to install a plugin


----------



## Sparky977

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cool, thanks! Sorry for making you do the looking. I had spent a lot of time already going through the help file for sketchup and hadn't found anything that answered my question. It was late and I was getting irritated.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


No worries Sparky. I guess I should have put a  on the comment above.

I'll probably include a Readme file in the next version to give people a place to start with any questions.

I hope you get to the fun stuff soon!


----------



## Sparky977

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ok, still not able to get this to work completely right. I am trying to use the svg option, but whether I open that file with firefox or safari, I only get the first page of layouts. I am using Firefox 3.0, if that might make a difference.

Edit: Ok, I can see that the page continues, but for some reason, firefox will not give me a scroll bar to see lower than one page. But, like I say, I can see the top of the next sheet of ply layed out. weird.

Edit again: I can zoom out to see all the sheets, but they are so small at that point, I can't read anything. . .


----------



## Sparky977

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ok, guess its back to switching back and forth between mac and windows with Parallels then and just using CutlistPlus. . .


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve,
If I choose CSV or SVG Layout I don't get any files, on the desktop or in the directory where the sketchup file is…

Also, when I have Web Page and Layout checked, and all Types checked, I get the list of components along with the total board feet, but I also get a blank window with just the background. There is a print view button at the bottom. Is that where I should see the layout for each board?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Geoff,

Ok, layout option ( which creates another window) does not work for Mac. That's the blank window you are seeing. So, yes, that's where you would normally see a layout.

As for the files, not sure what is up there because Sparky was just mentioning the issue (common to all platforms) of the SVG output when it spans more than one page. He is on a Mac, so he obviously had a file created or else he wouldn't have been able to see that.

Perhaps you can PM Sparky offline and compare notes.

Or, you can be of some assistance. If/when you do it again, if you can open the Ruby Console, run it again and then copy/paste the contents and send it to me in a PM.

Sorry about the Mac issues, mates.

Steve


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


It seems the only solution for SVG layout pagination is to produce multiple files. I've got a working version almost ready to go. Just a bit more testing, possibly putting in an option to allow optimization for portrait or landscape ( right now i assume landscape but this may not be best for sheet layout).

This should be ready in a few days. I'll announce when it is. Lucky for you guys, it's the middle of winter here in the Southern Hemisphere. It's too cold for the shop and gets dark too early so most of my woodworking is in front of the computer while waiting for the Tour de France coverage which starts at midnite our time


----------



## moshel

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


wear thermals! and turn on the light!!!! and its not that cold now…. or maybe i am now completely numb.
anyway, spring is in the air and the Rhododendrons start blooming. wake up and smell the sawdust.


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Steve, 
I just sent the ruby script output in a PM. Also, feel free to send me test scripts if you want me to test them on the Mac. This script is awesome so far. It'll keep me for going back to the "dark" side, aka windows XP.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


lol Moshe! If anyone knows what it's like working in the shop this time of year here, I can't deny that you would be the expert neighbor. Ok, no excuses… I'll turn those bow saw handles with thermals, gloves and the lights on…indeed, spring is just around the corner (never mind that the ski season just started!).


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


lol Moshe! If anyone knows what it's like working in the shop this time of year here, I can't deny that you would be the expert neighbor. Ok, no excuses… I'll turn those bow saw handles with thermals, gloves and the lights on…indeed, spring is around the corner (never mind that the ski season just started!).


----------



## depictureboy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Oy, I forgot you are on teh arse end of the world….I had a buddy I met in Hong Kong from Christs church, and another buddy who was part Maori from further north…..


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Yup, Moshe and I are both in Christchurch. We had the first ever Lumberjock picnic in the southern hemisphere ( I believe) some weeks ago when we got together for dinner and some woodshop talk. Neither of us can lay claim to being one of the natives though - neither the colonial occupiers nor the indigenous peoples.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*v4.0.5 now available*

This download link here and the one at the top of this blog and the download link available from my web page have now been updated with v4.0.5 of the Sketchup Cutlist plugin.

This version adds 2 changes:

The layout SVG file export is now paginated. When selecting this option the layout is now written to several files, each representing a single page of output. These files can be displayed using Firefox or MSIE with an Adobe SVG reader plugin and can then be printed. Printing landscape format will be your best bet. This will make printing the layout a lot easier.
When choosing an output format which produces a file, this file will now be placed in the same directory as your model. If you have started a new model and have not yet saved it but try producing a cutlist, this will be detected and the plugin will remind you that you must save your work first.

Please feel free to post any comments, questions, suggestions here. Thanks for all the feedback and support on list and off.


There have now been close to *1200 *downloads of the plugin since first posted.
This blog appears #7 in the top 10 google search of "Sketchup cutlist". The other references are to the older version of the plugin.

If you're here looking for the latest on this plugin, you are definitely in the right place!
This is still the only official discussion site for this plugin.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave,

Thanks for passing that on. It's clearly an internal rounding error. Sketchup ( as does the plugin) stores everything in inches and the model units are applied on output. I do the same for volume measures but I'll have a look to see if I can make it more accurate.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Steve,

This thing rocks! I have been using it on the model you downloaded. I thought it was wrong once but it was me.

Thanks a million for all this work.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Scott! and thanks for the model. It was quite useful in the testing.

I'm glad to see your model now having become a real thing. Well done! - looks even better 'in the flesh' and a great blog series.


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Steve,
I tested the version you emailed me. The SVG files work great on a mac! So far so good. Keep it up!


----------



## ecarlson

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

Thanks for all your effort and to other who have contributed on this project.

You mentioned in your release notes; "Known issues with compatibility with CutListPlus 2009. If someone gets me the details, I'll fix it but I don't have CutListPlus so I need your help."

How can I help? I really like CutList Plus but having to enter everything manually in the past has been time consuming and error prone. I have experimented with importing a .csv generated by Cut List 4.0.5, but it does not work. I am not sure what type of info would be helpful to you. Please let me know.

Thanks again!

Eric


----------



## jft68

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,
I'm using your nice tool and have some issues for which I need some comments.
One has been already adressed to you by DaveR concerning the volume calculation accuracy in metrics.
Now I've another question concerning CSV output. I did the test with your last version 4.05 but it was the same in the previous one.
If you check both "Web Page" and "CSV format" output you have a problem with width values in the CSV format. All are 0mm. and total lenght is also not correct. See my screen shots for the same list of components.

http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc335/jft68/?action=view&current=CutList_Anomalie_CSV.jpg
http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc335/jft68/?action=view&current=CutList_Anomalie_CSV_1.jpg


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*Geoff* - that's great news. Thanks for the feedback. The released v4.0.5 is a slightly improved version if you care to upgrade but largely the same.

*Eric *- If it's available and it doesn't violate any copyright protection, it would be great to get a copy of any interface documentation provided with CutListPlus 2009. That way I can verify all of the fields are in the expected format. Someone on the FineWoodworking blog mentioned that it was just a case of some missing double quotes but the description wasn't precise enough for me to be confident about making any changes. On the other hand, if you are willing to be a guinea pig, I can change what I think is the problem and you can try it, but it's not the most efficient way of sorting out the missing piece.

*Jean-Franco* - Merci pour les remarques. C'est evident qu'il y a un probleme. Je m'engage de vous trouver une solution.

I will make an announcement to all when solutions have been found/tested/released.

Steve


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve,
I did download the latest version. When I run in on my current project I get this error message:

Some parts were left which could not be placed.
No boards left or board limit reached.

What does that mean?
Thanks!


----------



## ecarlson

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

Another future wish list item to think about….MDF and Melamine come in 49" x 97" and many cabinet grade plywood sheets come in 48-1/2×96-1/2 so that you can clean up the edges. Also, if you get a sheet that has a 4" rip that is unusable due to a fork lift injury, water stain or whatever, it would be nice if you can input your own sheet size.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## jft68

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve,
I agree with Eric. You're not starting everytime from a complete plywood sheet or whatever material it could be. You can start from a piece of scrap in your workshop. So it would be nice to have the possibility to define your own sheet size. Just a wish …
Thanks!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Geoff:

The changes between the version I sent you and the latest version had only to do with handling a case where an extra blank page could have been printed in the SVG export. What you've hit is a condition which I put in the case where a part had to be split into so many parts that it exceeded layout on a reasonable number of boards. I think the current limit is 20 boards. This was mainly because the html output window had a size limit and the method used to display the graphics grew exceedingly slow beyond this point. I would suggest using larger boards for layout or double check your parts and make sure you don't have something unusual in there.

In the case where the boards are not layed out, the skipped parts can be printed ( if you've selected that option). In that case, you may spot the reason why it reached the limits.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Eric/Jean-Franco:

Yes, you are both right. I should know. I once worked in the lumber dept of home depot cutting those sheets for customers and putting those fork lift marks into the sheet goods  ( Actually it was just so I could mark them down and take them home ).

The ability to select part sizes was always in the cards and the current version was designed with this in mind and has the infrastructure built in. However, I decided to go with the fixed sizes to start as a way of evolving the design. Thanks for reminding me, though. My current development wish list, in no particular order, follows:


Handling saw kerfs
Part rotation/grain definition (probably using attributes.rb)
Internationalization - ie: supporting multiple languages
User definition of board and sheet sizes
full support for Mac OS

The one immediately on the table is the support for other languages. I'm working with Jean-Franco to fold his existing French version into the standard release. Having done that, the infrastructure will be there to support all other languages.

If you feel strongly about any new features ( as you have already done) feel free to let me know and I'll work it in sometime. Just remember, I do have a day job and winter is going to end here soon enough so I might want to get back into the woodshop too


----------



## moshel

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


what about making the cut list visualization inside SU? went into science fiction list? Just kidding. I actually started using this and its cool!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Yes, of course, Moshe that too! I did forget that! Do you have something that works?


----------



## Quimper

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi,
Apologies for my poor english
Thank you for this wonderful plugin. I use both Sketchup and Cutlist 2006 everyday.
It is impossible to import the original csv file in cutlist, so I modify this file manually.
The issues for importing the file generated by the plugin are:
-The first line contents 'Components'. I erase this first line in a text editor.
-The units "mm" and sometimes the "~" symbol appears. I erase these characters with the "search/replace" tool in the text editor.
-The notes below the cutlist are not usable in the cutlist software, I erase it too.

Examples:
SU file: http://www.box.net/shared/84jn95t0gg
csv file generated: http://www.box.net/shared/6v3tdms8ck
csv file modified: http://www.box.net/shared/ygdk109uso

It would be nice that the original file format could be like this directly.
Another modification would be nice too: the file name should be the selected component's name.
Bravo again for this plugin.

Philippe


----------



## Partridge

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


this will work well but it mac it still will not show cut diagram. am i doing something wrong?????


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*Quimper:* Thanks for the great info! I think I have everything I need now to make this work again. I hope there is no difference between CutListPlus 2006 and 2009, otherwise I will have to find a a way to handle that as well.

I don't think the file name can easily be the component name because there is not always a component ( sometimes a group) and most times there is more than one component or group. Right now I've settled on having the file name come from the sketchup file name and in the latest version it places this file in the same directory as your model. I suppose a better solution in the future would be to provide a default name and allow the user to override the name if they want. I'll add it to the list!

Thanks for your hard work to bring this to my attention. Your English is excellent! Welcome to Lumberjocks!
I think you will also enjoy the French version of Cutlist which I am developing with Jean-Franco (jft68)


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*Partridge*: You're not doing anything wrong - that's just the way it is for now with the Mac with no easy solution in the short term. This is an issue with the way in which the Safari browser works which is the default browser on the Mac and Sketchup provides no option to use anything else.

The workaround is to use the SVG export option and to view the resulting files with Firefox or with MSIE and the SVG Reader plugin. Use this and you will have all of the same functionality.


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for the explanation, I figured out what was missing in the layout.

I do have a question about the SVG layouts. They get created but when the layout shows two sheets of plywood, the bottom sheet gets cut off. I tried scaling it down in a print preview, but it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## moshel

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I actually gave up on it with the current API, as there is no way of inserting complex objects into a group. might exists in the low level API, havn't looked at it (if such thing exists), but the Buby API gives no such ability.


----------



## moshel

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


reading back my reply and your answer, there might be some misunderstanding (language IS a virus).
I started using the plugin as is and its cool. no, i have nothing that works and actually gave up as there is no way of inserting items into a group, and if the cut list is not a group, it will be just a mess.


----------



## Subjetivo

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Wood is not the only thing being cut. We use the sketch up to design Fiberglass profiles like cannels and I beams. Is their a solution for linear stock. A great way to seperate that would be to add a linear ID like the part words that way We could place a "L" or a "Linear" and optimize it separately. The fix for that in the CUTLISTPLUS is to define linear stock. but an additional Word identifier would be great.

Excelent script.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Moshe,

Yes, I understood what you meant as it was in the context of the question I asked ( though I guess my question was ambiguous too). Now that I've had a chance to dig into the guts of Sketchup it no longer seems that complex and so I know that it can be done! All in good time, however…


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*Subjetivo* - Welcome to Lumberjocks!

There may be a way of getting it to do something close to what you want with the current version. If you assign the non wood parts a different material and then lay out using the 'Layout by Material' option, then it will optimize each material separately. It will use the 'board size' options selected in terms of width and length. If you also deselect any of the nominal size options, then it will also respect the thickness of the part. So all materials with the same thickness will be optimized together but if there is another part with the same thickness but a different material, then it will be laid out separately. Similarly if there are parts with the same material but different thicknesses then they will be laid out separately.

Does this achieve what you want for now?

I hadn't really thought of optimizing other materials besides wood. The size and thickness options etc are biased for wood and I don't have as much knowledge with other materials but it's something I might consider ie: layout of a generic material where you select the sizes available ( length, width, thickness) and select the parts by other key words. Then you can use it for anything - fabric, fibreglass, glass, sheet metal…

Thanks for the interesting idea.


----------



## B2P

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve, I've got an odd little bug. I've simplified it as much as I could, I believe. If one has a component made up entirely of parts, CutList (v4.0.5) generates a ghost listed in the Components, and, of course, concomitantly in the component materials and layout.

If one explodes the component, the ghost goes away.

I can send a demo file to you, but it's pretty simple, I think.

One of these days I'll have to run through the code. I'm a perl person rather than ruby, and all of those flying objects make me nervous


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*B2P* - Welcome to Lumberjocks!

Thanks so much for your comments. I recreated something which is what I think you are describing. Perhaps it would be best if you provided a way of me getting your model. It is true that for parts we do not 'drill down' into the component or group if it is nested. As soon as the top level component is determined to be part, then the entire component is marked as a part and nothing further is done. On the other hand if the top level component is NOT recognized as a part ( perhaps if it was not given a name) then it ends up as a solid part while the sub-components are recognized as parts ( assuming that the name matches a part word) - and this isn't correct.

Is this what you mean?

I can certainly improve this so that parts are also properly handled when they are nested. I hadn't thought about this, so this is a very valid comment.


----------



## B2P

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve, I think you're close (I'll send you an email via your blog to hand off a file).

I've got a component (called a Rail Adjuster Assembly) that contains a 1-3/4 Machine Screw, and a Hex Nut. I've got Nut, Screw, Bolt and Washer on my part words list. The Machine Screw is actually made up of two components (head and shank)

Cutlist sees both of the parts, but it also sees the rail adjuster component, and puts that on the component list and cutting diagram.


----------



## Betsy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Wow - not sure how I missed this. This is great. I'm going to install the plugin and see if I can understand how to work it. Should be interesting.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Betsy. I'm happy to help you if you get stuck and I welcome any feedback. Always tweaking the plugin based on user inputs - there's a few more in the works due out soon


----------



## tpobrienjr

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I just found this and installed it, can't wait to try it out and compare to my (manual, eyeball) results.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Tom. I'm glad you found it and I hope you find it helpful. The manual, eyeball method is still a pretty good method too!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Jocks,

I just updated the intro to the blog a little and provided a bit more detail about installing the files in case it wasn't clear that it's a 2-step process to download the files and then 1 more to install in your plugins directory.

Wouldn't want anyone to get stuck/discouraged at an early stage and keep from having a play with the plugin.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave,

Thanks for that. Huge compliment coming from you!

I was aware of inkscape but hadn't given it a go yet. Sounds good about being able to create a pdf doc with the multiple pages. Automate? Hmmm, possible but will have to look into it to see if it can somehow be strung together via the ruby api assuming inkscape has a suitable interface.

Skype? Are you asking if I am on skype?


----------



## DerekL

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


This will prove very handy… but how do I get it to recognize 2×4's?


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

Think I have bumped into a bug. I am build a cabinet for my RAS. I am planning on using a torsion box. The torsion box is made out of 3/4" thick MDF for the edge's and 1/2" thick MDF for the ribs. The cabinet itself is made out of 3/4 birch ply.

Your handy dandy most awesome add-in laid out the 3/4" MDF and Birch pieces on the same sheet. Is this a known issue?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi *DerekL*

Welcome to Lumberjocks!

The best way to force it to lay out your designs on 2×4's is to select the following options on the board layout options tab:

Nominal size = 6/4
Nominal board width = 4" 
Use Dressed Board Widths for Layout - Yes
Board Length - Set according to your 2×4 length ( sorry, stud length isn't an option just yet )

This will force everything on to these board sizes.

If this isn't quite what you're after, give me a shout back.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*sIKE* Thanks for your comments and your question.

You're in luck because there is a way of handling what you are trying to do,

Setting the "Layout by Material" option on the main layout option tab should do what you want. I'm pretty sure I've checked to make sure this works for sheets as well as boards (they're actually handled the same internally).

This option will split your parts list by material and lay them out on separate boards or sheets, whatever is appropriate.

Let me know if this doesn't work for you or if I've missed something about your question.

I see you've started a RAS cabinet blog on this - that's cool - I'll be following with interest.


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Awesome! The more I use the more I like. I was surprised that it laid the boards out down the width of the sheet instead of the length of the sheet. Is there anyway to control that? Great program!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Congratulations, sIKE, you've now reached expert level status! and now you get to play with the two layout rules options : "Minimize waste" and "Line up parts to cut lines". I warned in the help that these are not exactly what these are but that setting these makes the layout behave in more or less the way in which they are labeled.

Anyway, have a go at all the combinations and pick the one you like best. There will be slight variations of how it lays it but it largely depends on the parts which you have ( in some cases you may not notice much difference). As I said in the help , YMMV but worth a play in case you get something more favorable. You can have both off, one of them on or both on. They layout will still work with them both off.

In general, the layout works by trying to fit the part into the smallest space possible to hold the part and well, what you see is the result. The 'layout engine' is the most interesting piece of this work and much has been written about different layout algorithms.

The other factor which may play a part is the lack of grain direction available in sketchup and so parts arbitrarily get aligned by length, where length is defined as the longest side of the part. With sheet goods, this doesn't always work out to be your true intention, but with your project, this assumption will be ok.


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for all of the work. Getting the cutlist in the end makes it worth it for me to draw things out. I still find Sketchup persnickety especially getting things a certain distance from one point on a board ala the torsion box I drew up, in Sketchup it was more like a torture box….but for your great add-on i would be winging it 

Thanks!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave. No, believe it or not, I'm not on skype at the moment - though easy enough to set up again. I'll catch you offline when I am back up again.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi sIKE! Glad you're getting some use out of the plugin. You oughta check out Dave Richards's & Tim Killen's blog , Design. Click. Build on FineWoodworking. They've got some excellent tips on upping your skills with Sketchup. These guys *are * the masters! DaveR above is in fact Dave Richards, so he's a Lumberjock too!

Are you going to try landing a helicopter on your torsion box to see if it doesn't flex?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*New release CutList 4.0.6 just released!*

I've just updated the download link, so now you will get Cutlist v4.0.6. Here's a list of the changes included in this release, so you decide if you need to upgrade or not. Most of you will be fine with the current version.


*Compatibility issues with CutList Plus have been corrected. *The parts list file created with the Sketchup CutList plugin to be used to import to the CutList Plus program ( a 3rd party layout and costing program by Bridgewood Design ) has now been corrected and verified again CutList Plus. The two create a nice workflow possibility - designing in sketchup, producing a cutlist and then importing it into CutList Plus to produce more advanced layouts and job costing.


*More accurate metric volume measurements*. There were some rounding errors on the previous version leading to some obvious errors on simple cases. This has been corrected.


*For metric users, the metric volume measurement has been changed from cu.cm. to cu.m*. This is a more common volume measure in metric. If you're like me, you can turn on the "Force Board Feet" and get the hybrid version - measurements in metric, volume in board feet.


*For non-English speakers, if your OS 'locale' is set to anything other than English, then the CSV files will now use the ";"delimiter character instead of a "," *( I guess that would make it a SSV file). This is because in most countries outside of English speaking ones, the "," is the decimal character instead of the ".". Sketchup honors these OS settings and so has made reading CSV files or the Cut List Plus files difficult or impossible in some locations because of the ambiguity of field delimeters and measurements. The fix is keyed off of your OS setting so no options need to be set in the plugin or in SKetchup.

Still a few suggestions in the works especially multi-language support, nested parts components - so stay tuned…

There have been ~1800 downloads since first released here in July! so, thanks for your continued interest, support, suggestions and help.


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

I've just installed the plugin after reading this entire set of posts. I used it on a bookcase design I had been toying around with and I have a question:

If I had "Minimize waste" selected why would it not condense these parts to as little wasted space as possible. Something seems very wrong to me on the resulting layout.


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Doh!!!!!! The middle image in my prior post is for the back of the case and is a different thickness. However, The top and bottom are the same.

Guess it would help a lot if I thought my question through.


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ok… i went back and ensured that all the parts were of the same thickness sheet good. The case sides, Top/Bottom & Shelves are all the same thickness (3/4").

The resulting sheet layout…. Why would it not put them all on the same sheet? There is enough room even when you take into account the blade kerf.

Case Side: 12" x 72"

Top / Bottom / Sides: 28 1/2" x 11 1/2"

Sheet 1:









Sheet 2:


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


That's a good question Chris! It certainly looks like it should fit and you've got everything the same material and the same thickness, so it should be laid out together.

I have a hunch but you may want to experiment first with the various combinations of the layout options ( "Minimize waste" and "Line up parts to cut lines" ) and see if you get something more favorable.

If you get no joy using the options let me know and I'll a look at your model and see if I can't figure out what's going on.


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I've tried it with either, all & none of the layout options selected. Still stayed with two sheets.

Makes no sense to me why it would do so. How would you like me to get the model to you?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Chris,

Thanks, I received your model and had a chance to analyse what is going on. It's what I thought it was - there's a situation which my plugin does not handle very well at this time.

As parts get placed, the remaining available spaces are represented internally by a series of sections both vertical and horizontal. Especially in the case where the placement starts with a piece which is longer than all of the other pieces, the internal fragments can become such that none individually are large enough to hold another part though collectively they would. Visually this is obvious but a bit more involved when you are dealing with spaces represented internally by coordinates. I'll have to find a way to 'defrag' my remaining spaces so that it can check to see if more parts can be placed when it thinks the board is already full.

Not to despair, however, as I have a few ideas on how to do this. When this is sorted, it will improve the overall placement efficiency even more, for board and sheet goods. This will take a bit of time and some experimentation though.

Thanks for bringing this up! In the meantime, you can still make manual adjustments to the layout where it is obvious you can move some pieces around and save some wood using the trusty ol' visual method 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Is this the bit that also takes into consideration the kerf width?


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Steve, I'll look forward to the update….


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


haha sIKE! Well, if I did take into consideration the kerf width, then this would probably be where this would happen!

But right now, remember, my plugin assumes that you have the 0 kerf atomic wood splitter saw made by Fusstool. It's really expensive, but it produces no dust.


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


that is why I was asking because if you are going though the optimization process for layout, you might as well get the kerfs worked out right mate


----------



## jft68

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Steve for your last improvements in version 4.06.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi *Jean-Franco*. You're welcome and please let me know if there is something which does not work as expected with the recent changes.

*sIKE* - even though we spoke offline, I just wanted to address your comments here as well. You are right that it makes sense to try to tackle both of these at the same time because they do likely impact the same area of code.

One thing about kerf size from when I tried this previously is that since I use a scale of 100 pixels to 1ft when displaying the layout, a kerf of 1/8" is only 1 pixel, 1/4" is 2 pixels and so on, but a kerf size of 3/16" can't be represented accurately. Not only that but the line around the part is 2 pixels wide, so there is a concern that even if this works ok, then it will be invisible on the layout - the only outcome would be that the parts which do show up on the board or sheet will be known to fit even after cutting.

I guess, the other thing which might be useful is to define a margin allowance. I know that when I cut a part out, I don't always cut it to the final size, allowing for a final pass on the jointer to clean up saw marks. What do people think about having this option? Is this overkill or useful?


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Probably should of been a bit more clear. I am not sure that you would want to display the kerf lines in the layout page. The suggestion would just apply to the layout optimization of the board.

Ex: Right now if I need 8 - 24"x24" pannels cutlist will layout all 8 panels on 1 sheet. However if you add kerfs to the mix you can only get 3 out of one sheet. If you did the math with the kerf width as a board during your layout optimization it would layout the pieces properly and know to leave enough space for the kerfs in the un-utilized space on the board.

None of the plans I've see actually show the diagram with the kerf lines (mainly cause they could be different from person to person) but they do leave extra space for kerf and sometimes slop….


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


No worries sIKE. I think we are saying the same thing. Visually it may not be obvious that there is an allowance for kerf but the layout result would change, consistent with what is actually possible. If kerf size is selected by the user, they can adjust for whatever slop they want. So, I guess you answered my second question. Margin allowance is not required as it can be accommodated by setting a larger kerf size than the actual saw kerf.


----------



## timrowledge

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve, I've been working with cutlist 4.0.6 for a couple of days and I seem to have found a couple of problems.

First the good news is that all is fine with the OSX stuff; obviously the browser silliness excepted. The SVG files get created in the right place and are readable by Safari and LineForm.

Now for the apparent problems -
1) a cupboard design I'm working on has hinges and knobs (wow!) that have their material set to 'door hardware black' in order to get trapped as a Part. Doesn't seem to work. I get a listing for 
C-14 2 Dooknob ~ 1 33/64" ~ 1 33/64" 1 1/2" 0.02 0.04 0.26 door hardware black
and a board of door hardware black in my SVG files 
2) same cupboard has 14.5" wide top and bottom. Using 8" nominal boards that show as 7.25" actual would lead me to expect two pieces for each item but in fact I get 3. 10" boards get it 'right'. This might possibly be a decimal vs binary arithmetic issue. Seen it before and I'll doubtless see it again.

I can easily supply the skippy if it might help, or try things out where appropriate.


----------



## timrowledge

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


D'oh - 
3) the print stuff doesn't do anything on my Mac. Printing a CSV imported into Numbers works fine though.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Tim,

Welcome to Lumberjocks! Thanks for the comments and questions. Good to hear that it's mostly working with the Mac. Ideally they will work the same on both platforms but I guess I am going to have to spend some time on it. This won't be in a hurry. It's warming up here on the other side of the planet, the days are getting longer and we move to DST this weekend - woohoo! so will have more light in the evenings to get out to the shop.

Can't imagine what might be going on with your part showing up in the layout. Your #2 issue is equally puzzling. It could be a rounding issue - but surely that can be improved on.

As for #3, well that just sounds like the same issue that prevents the layout screen from working in the Safari browser on the Mac. In case anyone is wondering, the issue there is that Safari is paranoid about letting a script create another script and then executing it, which is what happens with the layout screen as well as how the print screen gets created. You'll have to use the workarounds for now.

As for the other issues, it will probably be best if I can get a hold of the skp file and run it through its paces to see where it messes up.

Leaving a file on box.net is one option - or shared through docs.google.com or contact me offlilst and I'll share my email address.


----------



## timrowledge

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I've added a skippy to my 3d warehouse list -

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=fc02b5701e2f490a4c7f1f3285ab60d6

It's got a bunch of scenes where I'm adding dimensions for a Layout work-up as well as the main model


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Tim,

I'm currently looking at your model. Dave's point is correct about the first issue. 'Part words' are only compared against the part name and not the material name to distinguish a hardware part from other types. However, there is no reason for not checking both. I had previously made a similar change for the sheet parts, so I have made this change and will include this in the next version.

I'm continuing to look at your model for the second issue.


----------



## timrowledge

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ah, yes, well your help pop-up does in fact mention the 'part' needs to be in the *component* name but obviously I hadn't looked at that since I'm a Guy and Guys Don't Read Manuals. And besides, having seen the rules for the sheet stuff I assumed parts would work the same. And we all know what assume means.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


No worries, Tim! You just pointed out an inconsistency and since I'm a guy and I know no guys reads the instructions (in fact I didn't either because the first thing I did was test it out and then start to debug why it was happening!) it's better that I change it and make it the way everyone *thinks *it should work.

It's done now, so with the next version, your assumption will be correct.


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve

Ive drawn a framework which contains ten parts of the same section but with but with different lengths in 2 sets. The section is 30mm x 20mm but cutlist 406 reports one set correctly but the other as 31mm x 21mm is this a rounding error and can it be fixed.
AS you suggested I am now using Firefox and the SVG option to print the layout does this take care of the list or do ineed to use the csv option and print from Excell.


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Dave/Steve The Precision was set to 0mm, I changed it to 0.00mm and the 31 X 21 changed to 30.59×20.59


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


That's it Dave and lesson learned the hard way. Thanks


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Dave,

Thanks for jumping in there and answering the question and the tips about precision.

I thought I would just comment on how the cutlist plugin works in this regard. Cutlist, like Sketchup avoids doing units conversions as much as possible by storing everything in standardized units ( which happens to be inches) and in the precision set by the user in their sketchup preferences. If a value is to be displayed then the values are displayed using Sketchup's own methods. Internally, I just convert into a 'length' type and then convert it to a display string. I don't even need to know what unit was being used or what precision, this is all hidden (as it should be) and all handled in exactly the same way that Sketchup manages what values were stored and in what format and precision you had selected.

The only math that I do is the calculation of things specific to cutlist - square feet, volume, splitting parts to fit boards - and these are subject to the values that I use to do the calculations. I have made some improvements to the internal calculations that I do after some anomalies were pointed out.

As Dave mentioned, to improve precision, the best thing to do is to work with the highest precision possible while creating your model. You can always change to a less precise unit for display purposes.

Thanks for the continued interest and questions.


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve some time ago you answered My query about Printing from Cutlist. Using the SVG option works fine for the layout but should it also produce a component list or is the CSV option the best 
Ted


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Ted,
The SVG option at this time only exists as an alternative for the layout screen as there was no viable way of printing from the layout window. On the Mac, this screen wouldn't even display.

The same issue does not exist for the parts list. It displays ok on both platforms and there is a print button at the bottom of the window as well as there being a CSV option, so an SVG option was never developed for it, though it could be considered for a future release.

Would you prefer the SVG option to print everything?


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve
I should have told you more, I amusing a PC with Windows XP I Usually use MS IE but now have Firefox for the SVG layout. 
AS you say there is a print view option for the parts llist which produces a new window for the parts list with a print button, but the print buttom does nothing. It seems then I have a problem on my system unless you know better. I like the idea of the SVG option printing everything, though some users my like the option of one or both
Ted


----------



## croessler

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

Just touching base with you in reference to our earlier discussion with regards to layout optimization on sheet goods. I have not been on all that much since we last talked and was wondering if you had any luck with the issue…

Regards,
Chris


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Chris,

Thanks for checking in and asking. You must be/have been a manager in your real life  So, I'm scrambling to give you a status report that would be satisfying! Unfortunately I haven't been on much myself either and hadn't received any reports of major issues so I haven't been too motivated to humpty-dumpty the existing version just yet.

The layout optimization lies at the heart of the entire plugin and I know that if I touch it, I will break it first before I get it back working again with the new/improved features. I do promise to do this but I was wanting to let people get some mileage out of the existing version, then maybe some other ideas will pop up justifying spending more time on it.

There is a minor revision 4.07 waiting in the wings that improves the printing of sheet layout on the SVG output as well as minor improvement to filter parts out using both 'part words' found in the part name as well as the material. Believe it or not, things have actually slowed down for me a bit and I will probably find the time to release these improvements.

Most of my woodworking of late has been with a chainsaw. We received some heavy snow in mid-August which, for all of our ( California native) evergreen pines and NZ native hardwoods was a bit unusual and too much to take and I've been clearing trails and cutting up downed Silver Beeches for firewood so that it can dry over the summer.

To those just joining here, this blog is still very much alive and the plugin actively being developed. I always welcome any questions, comments and improvements. If anyone else wants to take on some of the changes, this is also welcome. The plugin is open source, the entirety of the code contained in the download. Just let me know your idea or send me your improvements and I'll incorporate into the main version.

As of end of October, 2008 there have been 2500 downloads of the plugin. This blog remains in the top 5 most read, most commented and most favorited blogs on Lumberjocks(!) so I trust that there is a small community of interested people, many even with the skills to help contribute.

Thanks for your question, Chris. Stay tuned! Lumberjocks now has the ability to get an RSS feed of any blog, so if you want to keep track of what's going on, then sign up.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Ted,

Yes, I like your idea to have SVG output for the cutting list. Consider it on the development list for a future version.

Yes, printing has been a bit problematic to work consistently on all systems. One thing to check for, even on a Windows system is if you have popups disabled, then the print won't work because the print button does create a new window. Though SVG was meant to be a workaround for some of the issues of producing printable graphic output, it may turn out to be a fine general solution.


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve 
Is it possible for the title of the cutting list to include the Model name?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Ted,

No problem. That's a good idea. In fact it should be on both the cutlist and the layout. It's easy enough to do and I'll incorporate that into the next minor revision.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Everyone,

A note about Sketchup 7. I just downloaded my copy of Sketchup 7 a few days ago and I will be undergoing some testing this weekend to make sure that the current version of Cutlist is compatible with this latest version. I'm hoping that it is. If it isn't, then I'll be looking to incorporate any changes required shortly and in a way that it can recognize which version of SU you are using, so that there are not 2 versions required.

Steve


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Dave,

Thanks for that. That's really good to know.

I was wondering about support for the new dynamic components and whether that changed anything. Have you tried it with those? It could that dynamic components are just a fancy/intelligent front end and the underlying pieces are still components ( or groups too?). I haven't spent much time exploring the changes yet.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave,

Thanks for the feedback. It would be great if I can get your model, then I can focus on the changes required for plugin instead of spending time creating a model.

I'll think about adding your requested changes to the next version. As you know, the keywords for part and sheet goods are being used to correctly identify the pieces as being one or the other, so this would be a bit dfferent, a request to specifically exclude something.

Steve


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I must be thick. I have the cutlist app installed and functional but the options aren't making sense to me. I drew a 2' square box of 2'x2' panels, each a group, and saved the file then selected the box but all I get in the cutlist are boards when I intended plywood. Is there a tutorial? I don't see and sheet layout at all. BTW thanks for the cutlist. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


OK. but that still changed nothing. All I get on the out put is boards ..no sheet goods Ok now I saw your edited post.


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


No it's still doing the same thing. I'm sure it is somthing simple having to do with how I am creating the components and naming them. Yes I saw the help buttons.


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


OK I finally got the right names and discriptions in the component creation. I now have output for sheet layouts. The layout is isnt correct however. It shows two sheets where one would be sufficient. (as discussed in other posts earlier in the blog.) Thanks for your responses. I am somewhat familiar with sketchup (free version) and create many models for work but the creation of components and file management issues are a new realm to me. I usually use a cutlist program for cabinets/doors/drawers but it doesnt work within sketchup. I wish this had existed 300 dollars ago.


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Dave, Is the issue with the sheet layout (too many sheets)caused by the way I create the components? I was trying to read the posts about it above and it isn't clear in laymans terms what the issue is. I sent you the file.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi mics,

While Dave goes home from work, I'm just getting to work and I saw your posts and your difficulties.

The issue with the layout for sheets ( and for boards) is that it just ain't perfect…yet! It has nothing to do with the way you create components ( or groups).

Forcing it to layout on sheets is a matter of making sure the material name matches one of the sheet words and getting a perfect layout in all cases, at this point, is a matter of me going back to refine the program so that it works in all cases with all size parts on all boards and all sheet sizes.

I won't go into the technical reasons again.

Best is to use the layout program to get an initial good arrangement and then if you can visually optimize it, by all means do so. Sometimes playing around with the layout options may give you *better *results. Worth trying a few combinations.

I'm working on a fix but it's not available yet.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Dave. I hadn't thought of that possibility. I assumed all parts were the same thickness.

If your sheet parts are of different thicknesses, then it will lay them out on different sheets unless you tell it that's ok to split thick parts up.

I think I'll have to put a tutorial somewhere on the todo list.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave,

All dimensions are regulated by the precision of the model set in Sketchup. I store the values internally exactly as I get them from the component/group. The only computed values are area and volume and even those, after computation are converted to external units only when displaying to the cutting list. ( The display to external units also uses the model precision). In the past, I'd had a few issues with the accuracy of the internal computations relative to the model precision, but these issues have been resolved.

I've seen some odd values before in some of my models and this was usually due to my own errors when stretching/shrinking parts to fit a certain dimension. I'd grab a handle on an edge instead of the handle on a face, stretch, oops, try to recover, only to find that I didn't put everything back so it is completely square again.

The way I handled that is to ignore it and to force everything to put placed on the same size stock.


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I am really going to have to change the way I constructed/manipulated component models in order to use the cut list. Before, in v6 I would import a basic wall cabinet. explode it, stretch it to width desired, make it a group and place it in the model. Now once it is exploded I would have to recreate the cabinet into seperate components in oder for the cutlist application to recognise the parts. Maybe I don't know the proper methods of resizing models …or am I misunderstanding something? Is there another way to resize a model like wall cabinet other than edit component/ move an endpanel/ select each horizontal member individually/ edit component/ stretch etc?


----------



## pewe

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,
I've used Cutlist V3 for a while and it's a very neat plugin for SU.
I wrote my own 'preface' for it which was a small script that first called a plug-in called 'Select by Layer', then called Cutlist after having selected the layer.

I only came across V4 today, and see that one of the improvements was an option to 'Select all' if nothing was selected.

I think it would be really useful if that option offered a choice of selecting 'All' from a list of 'layers' in the model. (If it's possible, the option to select multiple layers would be really neat - not sure if that's do-able though).

That way, when modelling a layout of 'cabinets' for example, these could be put on their own layers (eg Wall units, Base units etc), and users could select the layers containing only the cabinets to produce their list.

I hope this all makes sense!!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi pewe,

Welcome to Lumberjocks!

Sounds like a great idea. Would it make sense to extend your plugin as a first step? ie: to select from 1 or more layers? Cutlist currently checks to see if *something *was selected, otherwise prompts whether you want 'all' selected. I put this in at my own frustration of always forgetting to preselect the components before starting the plugin and it's pretty easy to select all from the script. However, I've had some feedback that all or nothing is not always what is required, so the selection process could be made more helpful.

Sounds like your plugin is a nice add-on. If you're willing we could find a way to offer them together even if not yet completely integrated.


----------



## pewe

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve.

SelectByLayer is not my plug-in, and I can't even remeber where I got it.
What I did was wrote a simple rubyscript that automatically runs the select by layer, followed by cutlist.

I know very little about ruby except what I have picked up by experimenting with scripts, so to modify the SelectByLayer to allow mulyiple layer selection is beyond me.

I will happily send you the script if you want to have a look, and if multiple layer choice could be added, you are welcome to my little script and both could be added to your cutlist package.


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve, While we are all wishing. I just used the cutlist to try and optimize the layout for some plastic laminate. At 3.00/sqft this is a necesity. Of course plastic laminate is available in various sheet sizes from 30 inches by 96 inches to 60 by 144. The output I developed wasn't very optimal for whatever reason (probably my own fault) but the limits to sizes didn't fit the need anyway so I didn't pursue the layout farther. I'm no software/programming/computing expert so I don't know what it would take to tweak your cutlist to give additional options to sheet sizes and thicknesses but I could sure see it's value….and since it's the season and I've been a good boy (mostly) I will leave cookies and hot chocolate on the mantle.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Pewe,

Apologies for the late reply. Yes, I would like to a copy of the script. It probably can be incorporated. I can check and make sure the licensing allows it. I'm sure it can be modified to select multiple layers. Ruby is is not that hard. The trick here would be to understand how sketchup lays it out but the documentation for Sketchup is pretty good and I haven't found it difficult to work with.

Get in touch with me offline or if the script is freely available online, please provide a link.

Thanks!


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve Heres another trivial request. When using cutlist I sometimes run it several times to get it right, which results in many windows being open. Is it possible to have a button that closes all windows, or all except the title one.
Thanks.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi mics_54,

I've done lots of checking and yes, indeed you have been mostly good. So here is a St.Nicholas day gift for you.
You can customize Cutlist to your own sheet sizes if you are willing to modify the ruby script a tiny bit. The infrastructure is there for custom sizes but this was planned to be added in a future release.

It's easy enough, however, to override the existing sizes for now. For example, to have the 4'x8' selection in the sheet layout configuration screen mean something else, follow these instructions.

In the plugins folder, find and open for editing ( using any text based editor) the file CutListAndMaterials.rb

Find the following liines:










Now change, in this case, the last width option and the last length option to be the value that you want it to be. So, for example if you want to layout on a plastic sheet 60"x144", you would have to change the line:










to










and the line:










to










Then save the file.

For those of you dealing with metric sizes, unfortunately everything has to be converted to inches ( 1" = 25.4mm) because inches are used internally for all measures. (It's a sketchup thing but rather arbitrary anyway - they could have used rods or chains or light years!) This has no bearing on whether you've used metric or imperial measures in your sketchup model. No need to change anything there.

If you haven't yet opened sketchup, then the next time you open sketchup it will load this new version of the cutlist plugin. If you already have sketchup open, the easiest thing to do is to close sketchup and re-open it. Otherwise you'll need to open the 'ruby console' window ( Window->Ruby Console), close any open windows for cutlist and then type in

load "CutListAndMaterials.rb"

in the ruby console window ( don't forget the double quotes, this is an important part of it). When you press return, it will print the word 'true'.










If you now open up Cutlist, it will be running your modified version.
Select sheet option 4×8 and you will now have everything laid out on a 60×144 sheet.

Of course, other sizes can be made in the same way. You can even change the meaning of the other options too and have a few variations available to you other than the pre-programmed options.

The same methodology can be used for board sizes too. It works the same way. The settings for the board options are found just above the sheet settings in the ruby script.

Happy St.Nick day


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Ted,

Closing all open windows is actually a lot more difficult than you might think. It's more of an operating system type thing than a sketchup ruby script thing. I'm afraid that is one feature that I won't be jumping into in a great hurry unless I can find a nice way to determine the open windows from the sketchup api.

Perhaps to better explain this, you can probably imagine that sketchup has provided ways of doing some non sketchup things ( like opening browser windows) from ruby scripts because of the perceived need for plugin scripts to do that. However, they have not provided extensive ways of controlling everything about the operating system because that's not its focus. Not only that but they need to make these quite generic because it has to do the same thing on 2 different operating systems, Windows and Mac. The Cutlist plugin already has to deal with this interface behaving differently on two different platforms so my hopes for being able to do this simply and have it work reliably are not high.

Closing the previous window when opening a new one is also not an option. Sometimes I run it more than once and I want the windows to stay open to be able to compare them.

I think for now, having to close these windows manually is the best option.


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


wow thanks steve..i mean santa!


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


wow thanks steve. Cheers 
I dont know why the comment posted twice..


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hello woodworking sketchuppers and cutlist enthusiasts!

I am currently having an offline discussion about a particular use of SU for prototyping different design options using layers. By putting options on different layers, say a solid wood door vs a frame and paneled door or even no door, you can visualize one option vs another simply by turning one layer off and another one. This is a neat idea that I hadn't thought of. I'm sure some of you have thought about using layers this way already.

When it comes to creating a cutlist or a layout, ideally you would want it to represent the chosen option.

If you resort to letting the cutlist plugin 'select all' for you, right now, in the current version, you will get all entities on all layers, whether they are visible or not because there is no checking for this.

If you select the components manually, then the cutlist plugin will only work with the selected set ( if it's not visible then you can't select it manually) and so this would seem to be a workaround for now.

However, if your door was a sub-component within another component, say cabinet, then since cabinet is on a visible layer, all door options would also get selected even though 1 or more of them are not visible! ( This is because a sketchup's selection set internally is always the highest level component )

The question I have is, does it make sense for the cutlist plugin to check all components at all levels/layers for visibility and only include those which are? I think this makes sense but are there cases where this wouldn't do what you would expect?

Thanks for any feedback and suggestions.


----------



## Cannikin

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve, thanks so much for this plugin! I was thinking about trying to write the exact same thing myself and was very relieved once I found this post via Google.  How did you go about learning the API? Just from experimentation? The docs out there aren't the best I've ever read. 

I haven't started using layers for different options so I don't know if I'm qualified to answer your question. Personally, I don't mind opening up my file and deleting things which I don't want to go onto the cutlist before exporting it. As long as I don't save the file after the delete, no harm no foul! So if cutlist, by default, added everything, hidden or not, I'd be fine. I'll just manually remove the things I really don't want on the list…but I can see where some people would be a little put off by the idea of deleting a bunch of stuff to get a feature to work!


----------



## ecarlson

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

The layer thing makes a lot of sense for me. I use layers in all my drawings.

Let's say I am showing a client a cabinet for their project. I use the SketchUp animation feature which transitions between snapshots of different views for the presentation. I put the doors and hardware on separate layers and turn the door layer off so the client can see the inside of the cabinet. When I sell the project I usually order my doors and hardware from another source and I don't wish to have the doors as part of my cut list since I further process the output from your plugin with CutList Plus.

Components haven't worked well for me for this reason. I have been doing a work around for a while. I have been making everything into groups instead, so I can toggle layers on and off and then select the groups that I want your plugin to process. As long as I label the groups, everything works great in the output of the plugin. It really doesn't seem to have to be a component.

Thanks for all the effort you put into this very useful tool!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi *Cannikin*,
Thanks for the feedback and the support. I was lucky enough to inherit an earlier version of this plugin and have added quite a bit to it, but a lot of the basic heavy lifting had already been done. The things which I have added comes from looking for examples online or from the available online documentation. In some cases, there are things which are undocumented but seemed intuitive and so I simply tried it, especially some object methods which 'just had to be there'! I agree that the docs are not the best but the best things seems to be to find examples of what you want to do and adapt.

Hi *ecarlson*,
Thanks for your feedback. I have decided that selecting only visible layers makes sense based on the feedback I've received and thinking about how some people use layers. This is in the next version 4.0.7 which I hope to release soon.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I have a quick question..my first time trying this plugin with a simple shelf project, and it works great..I like it allot so far on first impressions…but when I want to print out the cutting diagram page the print button is grayed out. I can print the cut list page no problem but not the cutting diagram page ..anyone seen this yet?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Dave's right. The Print button was grayed out on purpose. No amount of trickery on my part could convince IE to print the layout page properly using the drawing tools I used. This is why I created the SVG option. MSIE doesn't support SVG without a plugin, but as Dave mentioned, Firefox does -but I have no control over the browser which is launched from Sketchup. It's been a source of frustration for me.

I'm looking at a solution to generate pdf documents which I think could restore the print option, but svg is the best option for now and works the same for Windows and Mac.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for the quick responses you guys. I will have to try Inkscape, but I wonder…I have Photoshop v7…dose that support SVG?


----------



## ToddMurdock

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

Thank you so much for your great plugin. I just discovered that version 4.0 was out, and was very excited to see the bug for Cutlist Plus 2009 has been worked out. I can't tell you how much time this will save me.

Is there a way to have the plugin export to Cutlist plus with material types labeled as "Primary material" and Secondary material"? One of the features of Cutlist Plus that I love, is the ability to create project settings for primary and secondary materials. For a cabinet I normally make the sheet goods (for the carcase) as primary, and the dimensional lumber as secondary (for the face frames, doors, and drawer fronts.) This allows the ability to quickly change a paint grade cabinet using birch plywood and poplar to a stain grade job using all cherry. I can see the change in material cost by simply changing my primary and secondary preferences.

I was planning on creating materials in sketchup called "primary" and "secondary" and applying them to the components. Do you think this is something that I could easily change in the script?

Thank you again,

Todd


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Todd,

Welcome to Lumberjocks!

I'm glad to hear the changes made are useful to you.

I'll have to take a closer look at the interface to CutListPlus. If I recall correctly, there were two material fields expected for each part, the first being the primary, the other being the secondary. The single material field found in Sketchup was always mapped to the primary material. As there is no way to define two materials in Sketchup, it would have to be something like you suggest ie: if the keyword primary is found in the material name, then map to the primary material, otherwise to the secondary material. This would have no effect on non CutListPlus users, so this is a reasonable approach.

I'll have another look and get back with a definitive answer. If this is possible, I can send you trial version if you contact me offlist ( go to my LJ home page and click on 'send a message')


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi, Steve -

I'm a very apprentice woodworker, but several long days a veteran of Cutlist! It really is a great program, and is actually the reason I'm learning Sketchup.

I'm on a Mac, and I think I've worked around most of the issues folks were having. Printing to SVG is fine - one note, the easiest way I've found to handle these is Illustrator. Photoshop (at least my old CS2 version) doesn't want to open them. But you can manipulate them very well in Illustrator and then export as jpgs or whatever if you want.

I have one question which seems obvious enough, but I haven't seen on the blog - when you generate the layouts for each piece of board or sheet goods, would it be possible to generate the dimensions of the pieces on the layout as well (within the area of each component)? It would get a bit weird for sheets with lots of small pieces, but it would save a lot of back and forth when actually laying out sheets for cutting. If it's not clear, I can post an example.

Thanks for all your hard work on this, it really is great.

Regards,

Myles


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Myles,

Thanks for the hints on using Illustrator for the svg files. I just open them with firefox which handles it without any plugins. Hopefully I'll find a way to generate pdf in a straightforward way, which might be even more preferable to some.

It's a valid question you have about showing the sizes of the pieces on the layout. Sometimes the layout piece is not even the same size as the final part size( for example if the part had to be split for a wide glue up), so even referring back to the cutlist may not give you the right size. It's a bit problematic on smaller pieces because there is no room to display it. I'm hoping at some point to give each part a unique part number (probably a letter actually) and to use the letter notation for smaller parts and then, if I get really clever, I can figure out a way to draw arrows to the really small parts, so the display doesn't get cluttered.

There has been some discussion offlist about having another cutlist for the layout and even regenerating the bd ft measure and taking into account kerf sizes (still planned) as well as some tolerance for waste/planing, cutting checked ends off etc. ie: approaching real world a bit more. I think this too is a good idea. In other words, this would be a rough cut list vs final finished size pieces.

I'll consider your idea as an improvement in a subsequent release but it may come as a phased in approach - lettering parts first for cross reference, then including size if there is room and something else if there is isn't.

Thanks for the feedback and the ideas.!


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve, thanks for the quick reply - it's great having access to the guy that wrote the software!

I can't remember which option I checked (at a different computer) but I know there's some sort of unique identifier on the csv cutlist. Seems also that if one is clever with naming components, you should be able to get at least part the way there. Having just gone through and renamed every component in a kitchen, though, I won't be doing that again anytime soon… :^)

I'll take a look and see what I did. I've finally managed to generate a cutlist and layout that make sense, so I'm very pleased. Thanks again for all your efforts.


----------



## john_s

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I'm trying this w/ Sketchup v6 for windows. I keep getting an error "No components found in your model" even though there are components and they are selected.


----------



## john_s

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Yes. The file is saved and it happens on more than one file.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi John,

Yes, good morning, I am here now…

I have had one person report this before. Even after they sent me the model, I did not have the same issue on my setup. We compared SU versions, operating system versions etc. and I tried it on Vista, XP and XP Pro. I know that hearing this is not that helpful for you right now. This person did have success if they did not choose any components and let the plugin choose 'all' components. Not sure if this would work in your case, but worth mentioning.

I will also contact you offlist to see if I can get a copy of your model. I would really want to be able to reproduce this issue and sort out, once and for alll, what might be happening in this case. I suspecting a Sketchup bug because my plugin only deals with whatever sketchup tells me has been selected.


----------



## RalphB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I am completely frustrated. I can get Cutlist to work with Sketchup 7 on my XP laptop but no amount of flailing around has resulted in success on my Vista Home Premium desktop machine with Sketchup 7. I fear it's something to do with the #$%&^* UAC but I will not turn that off. Anybody got it working with Vista and UAC??


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Ralph,

Welcome to Lumberjocks!

I run Vista Business with UAC enabled on my laptop and I use this sometimes to develop the plugin. I have had no issue with either SU6 or SU7. It might be something else. Can you describe what is happening?

( Note: I also use XP Pro and XP Home on two other computers. I run both SU6 and SU7 and have no issues with the plugin on any of these systems )


----------



## RalphB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Did you turn off UAC to install?? I'll try to get onto that machine and Sketchup tomorrow and tell you exactly what happens. I am going to remove cutlist, then turn off UAC, install it and try it. If it works then I'll turn on UAC and try it. I am doing this from an account with Admin privilieges BTW.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi again Ralph,

No, I did not turn it off. I only found out that you could turn it off as a result of your inquiry. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## RalphB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


OK, I deleted all of the files and folders having to do with Cutlist in both the Program Files and Program Data folders. Then, instead of double clicking the cutlist zip file to extract the files within, I started Winzip by right clicking it's icon and selecting "Run as Administrator", then opened the cutlist zip file and extracted all the included files, pointing to c:\program files\google\sketchup 7\plugins and using the option to use the folder names in the zip file. Now it works! I wonder if one extracted the file with the Vista utility rather than Winzip, if it works OK then as long as you are an administrator account. Anyway, I have finally gotten it to work.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi RalphB,

I meant to say thanks for posting your results …a long time ago. How time flies, it's been 3 weeks already!

Thank you for following up and sharing. It will help others who may run into the same thing!

Steve


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cutlist 4.0.7

At long last, I have a new version. I have had some suggested changes brewing in the background for quite some time.

Here's a list of the changes included in this new version:


Improve SVG pagination. 4×8 sheets come out in separate pages now.
Hardware parts are now matched on either their material name or their part name using the 'part words'.
Fixed bug in component selection: If a part appeared in a nested component, sometimes the top level component would get included in the cutlist
Layout only displays selected set of components now. Previously the component/sheet 'type' setting was ignored.
Add model name to the cutlist output and each page of the layout.
Select ALL' when prompted by the plugin, ( if nothing was selected) will now select only the visible components, allowing layers to be excluded from the cutlist. In addition, the getSubComponents parser will select only visible sub-components
Minor field naming cleanup for partwords/sheetwords in cutlist.html. No functional change.
Some field names on the menu have been changed to hopefully make what they mean more intuitive

The link in the original post now points to v4.0.7 or you can download cutlist v.4.0.7 here

Enjoy and let me know if anything doesn't work as intended.

There are more changes that people have requested/suggested that are not yet incorporated, so stay tuned if you've made a request and it's not here yet.

Steve


----------



## TedG

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve 
The model name does not appear on the cutlist but it does on the layout is that intended


----------



## spaids

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cutlist is freaking awesome. Its awesomeness is even more awesomer when you realize that its awesome and FREE.

Freaking Awesome dude!

*I've had a lot of coffee today*


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*TedG*

You're right. I only ended up doing it for the layout and not the cutlist. I guess I mispoke on my post about the new features for 4.0.7. I'll get it into the next version. That's for pointing it out.

*spaids*
Freaking awesome feedback. Love it and thanks.


----------



## Bigd85743

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I hope this makes sense, i've having difficulty putting it into words…...Anyone have an experience using cutlist with parts that are not at right angles. A simple expample would be crown moulding? The problem is when SU draws the blue box around the object. Apparently, when you run parts thru cutlist it bases its measurements off the blue box that outlines the parts you select to run thru cutlist. The probelm arises because SU creates these blue boxes either rectangular or square in shape and if parts such as crown moulding are desired Cutlist wants the part to be 5 inches thick in my case even though the piece should only be 3/4 inch thick.

Steve, I've sent you an email with the same question.

thanks in advance.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Don,

Listen to Dave, he is da bomb!
Cutlist will handle rotated components but it always uses the bounding box as the part size. If you do it the way Dave describes, then the bounding box stays the same shape/size as the original part and is also rotated and cutlist will be sweet with it.


----------



## Bigd85743

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


That did the trick! Thanks for the help and the great addition to SU


----------



## EricCH

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve
First, thanks for your efforts. Secondly, forgive me if this "feature" has been noted before - I can't see it on this list but - it is a long one I may have missed it!
I downloaded CutList yesterday (19th May) and have been playing with it - mainly to see if it handles kerfs (I understand that it doesn't - yet) and came across this oddity:
I make a component 610mm x 610mm (called ply, "ply" being added to "Sheet Material Words" list) and duplicate it three times (ie total of four items). Then ask CutList to lay it out on 610mm wide by 1220mm long sheet; it appears that this creates EIGHT components (it also appears to create EIGHT components when I use 610mm wide by 2440mm long sheets). However, if I ask CutList to use 1220mm wide by 610mm long sheets it creates FOUR components.
Although 610mm x 1220mm and 1220mm x 610mm sheets are "really" the same, it appears that CutList treats them differently. Or am I missing something?


----------



## EricCH

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


PS:
If I do the same exercise but change the component size to 600mm x 600mm everything works as I'd expect.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


a cutting diagram is a must there is nothing worse than to start a job and realise half way through your stockpile is not going to be enough and there is no more where that came from so I always do it great idea.Alistair


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*EricCH*,

Thanks for pointing that out. I don't think you are missing anything. I'm almost certain I know what's going and it's a bug ( actually laziness on my part!) and it will be fixed.

The issue is that when you select 610mm x1220mm, what you are really selecting is a 2' x 4' and the 610×1220 was listed as the metric equivalent. The problem is that I was actually really using the imperial measures 2' =24" = 24*25.5mm =609.60mm and therefore a 610mm piece won't actually fit on it.

By default, the 'split wide parts' option is checked and so the plugin figures you'll need 2 pieces to get to the full width of the thing. 600mm clearly fits in there, so it doesn't split.

The laziness on my part is that I should have added a check in see if a metric model is being used and then set the ply size to the advertised size.

I'll make the change right away, so this will be available for the next version! If you want a corrected version, just contact me offlist ( go to my profile page and click on 'send a message') with an email address and I'll send you the corrected version.

Thanks for pointing it out and sorry for the grief!

PS. Yes, kerfs support coming in the next version!


----------



## SteveB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I'm using version 4.0.7, and I get this error message, but no layout window:

An error has occurred in the script on this page.
217840965
172
Expected ')'
0
file:///C:/Program%20Files/Google/Google%20SketchUp%207/Plugins/cutlistui/cutlistresult.html

Behind the error box is a window with just <print> and <close> buttons. I assume this is the layout, but there's nothing in the title bar to indicate that. Behind the blank window is a window with components listed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SteveB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I've been through the file, but found no mismatched parentheses.
A reinstall didn't change anything.
The large integer on the second line changes each time the error appears, but everything else stays the same.

Any chance I'm setting things up wrong in my model?


----------



## SteveB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I downloaded a random model for testing, at that one works fine. It's definitely an issue with my Sketchup file. I'm a CAD newbie, so I'm not surprised I did something wrong.

Is there a place where someone can check my work?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi SteveB. Sorry, I was away for the weekend. We're moving in 1 week and I was starting to shift the workshop to the 'new' house-the hardest part of the whole move! I only mention this because I may not be around much for the next two weeks.

In any case, it's hard to imagine a model (from a newbie or otherwise) would cause the error above but anything is possible. DaveR, you already know my email address, if you could forward me the model as well, there might be something I need to adjust. I'll do my best to have a look at it asap. I'm suspecting something in the component name which might be throwing the html script for a loop. Is there maybe a double quote ( ie: " ) in the component name?


----------



## SteveB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I sent DaveR my SKP file yesterday.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kenhoff

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I get the same error as SteveB with a design of my own using Cutlist 4.0.7. The problem seems to limited to when the layout output is set to web page (svg runs just fine). I purged unused components and none of the names include a quote (' or ").


----------



## kenhoff

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


DaveR,

That worked. Why?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi *SteveB *and Ken(*kenhoff*),

I have yet to spend some time to get to the bottom of this but I will report back once I do. This is probably the last time I get to check my email before I go 'under the radar'. Our moving truck arrives in 12 hours and I've still got a truckload of wood to clear out of my garage which I can't bear to part with for the sake of moving.

Once settled in Murchison (surrounded by mountain forests on all sides - 2 national parks and a forest reserve) I will be more inspired than ever.

Dave, thanks as always for covering for me when I'm not available. You're doing a brilliant job!

Steve


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Good luck with the move from Deep in the Heart of Texas!


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


What's the proper steps to upgrade cutlist?


----------



## GFYS

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave, Thanks! I've been watching!


----------



## spaids

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cutlist is such a phenomenal plug in it really should have its own forum don't you think?


----------



## sIKE

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Of course you wood Dave!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Good ideas! I'll set up a forum later today.

Dave is correct. To upgrade simply overwrite the existing files with the new ones. It's safest to do them all since sometimes the interface changes and the files in the folder which support the html displays also changes.
Make sure you exit Sketchup before you do and then restart it, otherwise the new version may not 'take'. There are ways around that but this is the easiest way.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Everyone,

I've now created a new Lumberjocks forum for continued discussion on the plugin. As suggested, it seems to have outgrown its place here on my blog.

I encourage further discussion to take place there as it will be more visible.

Thanks everyone for supporting the Cutlist plugin!


----------



## tooldad

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Any way to make the sheet material separate totals by type or size of sheet good. For example, I use 1/4" ply in the panels of doors or blanket chests, and I use 3/4" ply for cases or the floor of the blanket chest. The sheet good list combines them. The layout feature does separate them, but that is because of size. What if I use 1/4" oak ply for doors of a cabinet, and 1/4" luan for the back. I have only had the plugin a couple of weeks and still figuring it out. So any help would be appreciated. No matter what, it is a big help in determining needs and costs of projects quickly.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi tooldad,

Thanks for your comments!

As Dave said, it may be easiest to do your own sorting. I can sort this way and that way but someone will always want it displayed differently for different reasons (eg: sort by dimension for cutting efficiency, sort by thickness, sort by material, sort by subassembly etc) and probably want something I haven't provided. The window display just does it one simple way which is suitable for most and then there is the csv file generation option for getting the raw data for manipulating in other ways. Excel ( or Open Office calc) make an easy job of sorting lines based on a specific column.

Steev


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I haven't had any problems sort by thickness, although I'm working in mm, don't know if that makes any difference.

For different materials in similar thicknesses, you need to edit or create different names in the materials pallette. One thing I've found, however, is that these definitions aren't saved with the project, so you have to redo them every time (there may be a way to save these and reload, but I haven't gotten there yet).

I usually generate two and sometimes three versions of the cutlist for the workshop - one sorted by material and length, one by component, and sometimes one by part number - it makes it easier to have two different ways to find things.


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Got you. I think you pretty much have to accept the fact that you'll need to manipulate and sort the data in a spreadsheet program. I'm used to working in Excel, but there's loads of free alternatives.

One minor niggle about this is that Cutlist inserts "mm" in the actual cell after all measurements in mm, which means you have to search and replace the "mm" with nothing. Also, it inserts the "~" sign for measurements that are between whole mm - it would be great if you could just set it to round up or down. Both of these symbols prevent the spreadsheet program from seeing the numbers as numbers.

I have to say, though, that Cutlist has saved me HUGE amounts of time and trouble on the large kitchen cabinet building project I'm working on. Thanks again!


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


That would be very helpful to be able to choose some sort of output preferences.


----------



## dennettfarm

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Can additional sheetgoods dimensions be added? Baltic Birch cabinet grade material comes in 5' x 5' sheets. How can I use CutList for this material size?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Sorry guys I am a bit behind on my responses.

Hi *dennettfarm *Baltic birch 5'x5' is already added in the next version just not released.If yoiu need a pre-release version, let me know, I'll send you a copy. It's a stable release with some new features/fixes but not enough to justify a new release yet. Alternatively, I provided instructions here on how to hack the plugin for customized sizes in the short term. I've been asked for some other unusual sizes and I doubt I can accommodate all but I hope to have the next version allow customized entry (ies)

*tooold*/*daver* I will check about the mm showing up in the excel csv output. I've already made a few changes to remove some characters that were problematic, especially for the cutlist plus import but this was probably not applied to csv files well.
Yes, Dave, I could rearrange the output of the csv output - easy peasy - makes no difference to me so whatever order makes most sense. I could see why thickness might be the first column for most. The only issue I have is that some places prefer the other way around! Here in New Zealand we talk about 4×2's, not tubafors - width always comes first. Looks like another option required!

Anyone who wants a customised version can get in touch with me. I can either walk you through what you need to change or I can make the change and send it to you. Hopefully I will remember to incorporate the changes or possibility to configure as you need into the next version and so when you upgrade you'll still have your custom feature.

Did I miss any questions?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave.

I'll definitely make it an option. If you want a customized version of Cutlist, just give me a shout - will be happy to make the change for you - it's very easy.

Steve

btw. In fact, nothing sticks to Teflon, not even the pan. It's secured by nano-bolts.


----------



## drobertson

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


This is great. One possible idea that would be wonderful for some of the work I do is to take into account grain direction. Maybe I missed this feature, but it would be a huge help to be able to define what direction the wood grain needs to go in when preparing the layout. This can dramatically affect the way I cut my wood.

Hopefully I am not being a idiot and requesting a feature that already exists. 

Great work on this BTW.

Doug


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Doug (*drobertson*)!

The feature is not there yet but it has been considered. Sketchup does not have a concept of grain direction, even when materials are applied ( since the material is just a skin of 0 width on the surfaces and its orientation is only a visual thing).

Right now grain direction is assumed to be in the direction of the longest side. This is the simplistic approach which actually works in most cases.

So, in order to add grain direction, some additional attributes need to be added to the component. I had imagined that for components which do not follow the natural rule ( grain in direction of longest side), you would rght click on the component and add some information ( the exact interface unknown at this time) which would override the default. Then the plugin could take this into account when laying out.

So, it's not there yet but under consideration for being added. I seem to be rather slow in adding new stuff these days so be patient!

Thanks for your question, comments and feedback. Always appreciated.

Steve


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi all, just found a link for this site and download. Sounds exactly what I've been looking for.I have a project 99% done and will want to print a cutlist and plans. Now my ?'s, I'm on a Mac, and can't figure how to open the "Plugins" on Sketchup. I've found it on the HD, but I don't see anything happen when I click open. I've downloaded the cutlist already, just can't take the next step. Pleas any help you can give will be greatly appreciated!! And also want to say thank you for developing this program, should help out tremendously.

Paul


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Paul,

Welcome to Lumberjocks! Thanks for your comments. I hope the plugin is what you are looking for.
This is a question which comes up reasonably often, so recently I've spent a bit more time answering the question on the forum which I also run on this topic ( I still monitor this original blog as well as the forum, so no harm done).

Check this response and see if this helps for installation questions.

Assuming you've installed it correctly, you would just need to fire up Sketchup, select the components you want in your cutlist and then click on the 'Plugins' menu selection and select 'Cut List' from the drop down menu.

If you still have trouble, let me know and I'll help you work through it.


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve, thanks for getting back to me. Luckily my son came over for the holiday and we got a little time to work on getting the cutlist into sketchup. It now shows up on the top right next to the help button. But when I select a component then click on cutlist a blank window opens and thats it. What am I doing wrong now.

Paul


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Paul,

Still likely an installation issue. Make sure the entire contents of the original zip file is in the plugins directory. This includes the directory called 'cutlistui'. Sounds like you have the ruby script in there now but are missing the directory which contains the html scrpts which the plugin needs to run in order to display the interface.

Hope that helps, if not, contact me on PM with you email address and we can email directly.


----------



## Morton

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Holy **** this is awesome. Made a quick sketch of an outfeed table - really fast just roughing out the 3/4 material (sides, back, bottom, etc) to figure out how much material I need to buy. Found this, installed, and WOW. So cool.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for that *Morton*. I'd be lying if I didn't say I didn't like feedback like that.
The big orange box and the big blue box probably hate me because now you only go in for what you really need but your pocketbook benefits and trust me, a tree somewhere is very happy.


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve, well I've played with the cutlist a little and like what I see. I believe it will help me out a lot.I do have one question, How do you specify what spieces wood to be listed in the cutlist? Thanks again for helping me get the plugin going, this is really cool.

Paul


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Dave, thanks for your info, but do mean with the paint bucket?

Paul


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks dave I'll try that.

Paul


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I have tried a few different combinations but can not get a "layout parts" or "sheets goods part" view. I am on a mac, if the how to is different from a pc. I do get a little window that pops up that says SVG Layout written into 1 file: //sideboard final_layout-p1.svg. Anyone know what this means? Thanks for your help.

Paul


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for your response Dave. I can't figure out how to find the file or open it. And I don't see firefox anywhere on our mac. Would I have to download it?

Paul


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Paul,

The SVG file is your 'layout parts' file. It's the only option on a Mac for this file.

I believe Safari 3.1 and greater (ref ) can be used to open and display SVG files. You might try that first before downloading Firefox.

The SVG file is always placed in the same folder as your sketchup model. If you're not sure where that is, then if you run cutlist again, the popup which tells you that it saved the SVG file, tells you exactly where it saved it.

Within the layout view or the cutlist view, if you want to split the parts into 'solids' vs 'sheet goods', this is done by firstly designing your model in such a way that the sheet goods have a material name applied to them which is distinct from the solid parts.

Then, when you add this name (or a part of the name which would uniquely match the material name) to the 'sheet part words' on the front of the menu ( or use the defaults that come with the plugin), then the plugin will know to select these parts and treat them as a sheet good. Then they will be split in the cutlist and be layed out using the sheet goods criteria.

For example, if you applied a material name to all your sheet good pieces called 'maple plywood' and the word 'plywood' is included in the menu box called 'Sheet Material Words', then all parts which have plywood in their material will be recognized as a sheet good in the rest of the plugin.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rastus

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Dave and Steve, between the 2 reply's I was able to find the files. Lets see if you can answer this question. I've just noticed the "grain" in the material I applied to my model seems to be running in the wrong direction(across a board and not along the length of it), is this correctable? Also is there a way of changing the default for the font size when using the dimension tool? Or is it necessary to change each and everyone when adding dimensions?

Paul


----------



## IanBarley

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Oh my - I was saying to a friend the other day that all i lacked in sketchup was the ability to output a cutlist - and here it is. Completely gorgeous. Like a big plate of gorgeous with hot gorgeous sauce poured all over it and covered in gorgeous sprinkles. And free!!!!!!! paypal donation on its way - will watch with baited breath for a kerf version but in the meantime I need to go and lay down in a darkened room for a while to recover from the joy!


----------



## IanBarley

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Dave - just about back to normal (ish). Been very busy , been very well. Glad to see your still out and about as Mr Sketchup wiz.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ian, 
Thanks so much for your comments and your encouragement. Welcome to Lumberjocks and thanks kindly for the donation. Adding support for kerfs is in the works and you'll be the first to get a copy.

Phew, I hoped you recovered!


----------



## heykingwoodwork

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hello LumberJocks,
I've just installed the cut-list plug in on my mac. It seems to be all working correctly, except that the window that is supposed to open with the cut list diagram is just blank.
Does that sound like a mac issue, or am I just being an idiot.
I hope it's the latter.
Cheers
Simon


----------



## heykingwoodwork

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Dave.
Thanks for that. That's got me a little further - the SVG files are at least giving me some sort of layout diagram, but now I don't seem to be able to get it to show me a layout on a 4×8 ft sheet …?


----------



## heykingwoodwork

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Ah - that was all fine, but I hadn't named the components correctly. Now it's recognizing what needs to come from sheets. Great stuff. Thanks Dave


----------



## jcsom

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Wow! Just discovered Sketchup a couple of weeks ago and have been loving it. But it got even better today when I found Cutlist! This is great!

My only problem is that the project I modeled in Sketchup is based on 2×2's, which is not an option in the board selections. I did see the workaround for this posted above, so I'll try that, but I wanted to put in another request for customizable sizes on boards and sheet goods. Sounds like it was being considered for the next version, so…PLEASE!

Thanks for such a great plugin!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi jcsom,

Your best bet is to customize your copy of the plugin for now. Customizable wood for layout is in the works but as a first step, it would still only be a single selection. ie: 1 can allow 2×2 to be specified but everything selected would be layed out on this material.

The ultimate is to enter all of the pieces of wood you have to work with and to have it lay out on what you have but that's a step up in complexity which would be fun to try to do but I can't guarantee that it'll be anytime soon.

In the short term, I can add 2×2 into the current mix of selectable options. Let me know if you need a hand replacing one of the current selections with 2×2 - it should be pretty straight forward.

In any case, your request has been noted!


----------



## jcsom

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

Thanks for the offer of help, but I succeeded in customizing it for 2X2s - worked perfectly!

Yeah, being able to enter multiple custom and/or standard sizes would be awesome! I realize that would be a more complex addition, though (v. 5.0???). For now, just being able to customize for a single size without having to go into the code to do it would be nice.

Thanks again for making such a useful plugin available!


----------



## bb71

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Is there any way to assign a material type (type of wood such as spruce) to a component and have cutlist recognize it without having to apply a sketchup material to the component. Did that make sense?

Many drawings I do I don't bother with assigning sketchup materials. For example, I draw a 2×4 that I want to show up as spruce in cutlist's output. Do I have to apply a sketchup material called spruce to the component (2×4) to make this happen or is there a different way.

Thanks very much for all your affort that has gone into this plugin Steve! It is an excellent tool.
Brad


----------



## bb71

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I was hoping to do it without assigning any materials but I understand what you're suggesting too. Much of the material I use is birch ply and poplar. I could actually make the default material one of these. Most of my work is paint grade builtins and closets so I typically don't apply wood grain materials. I was just looking at other ideas how to accomodate this. One possibility could be through the use of component attributes although I think they are only in Sketchup Pro which would cut out a lot of users.


----------



## bb71

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Your idea of changing the material of selected components would work great actually. I'll do some searching too.


----------



## bb71

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Perfect - will do so.


----------



## bb71

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Dave - thanks for the material change plugin. It works great. I've created several "blank" materials that I've named after common materials that I use (Maple ply, Poplar, Hard maple, etc.) My process now is to create a drawing as I normally would which does not include assigning any materials. After the drawing is complete I select all components of the same material and use the global material change to assign the appropriate "blank" material. Now the cutlist csv contains the proper material name. Saves me some time.

thanks for your help.
brad


----------



## gdoebs

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Dave, could you post the name of that materials plugin?


----------



## BassPlayer

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hey Steve,

First let me say this is a great plugin and I'm glad I found it!

I think I found a bug. I have a fairly simple project of a desk for my wife. When I try to generate a cutlist for the entire project, the cutting diagram for sheets does not correctly display the last sheet. When I select the layer with sheet components only and run the plugin, it creates the cutting diagram fine.

Also on the layout optimization. Is it me or does the plugin optimize layouts for crosscuts? Would it be hard to add support for optimizing sheet goods layout for ripping. I sold my pickup so I now have to have the store rip panels for transport.


----------



## BassPlayer

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Dave,

Doh! I missed that. =/


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi BassPlayer,

Welcome to Lumberjocks!

It could be that you've hit the limit or it could be a bug as you suggest. The html window output for layout has been particularly troublesome in ways that I have no control over when the project gets to a certain size(see footnote 1), which is why the svg output was provided as an option. It picks up where the window output falls off.

There is a 'board' limit, but this was done mainly to try to minimize reaching the window limitations. As I recall, though, I set this fairly high, so most likely you will come to the windows limits first.

(footnote 1) unfortunately this size is not really quantifiable as it depends on your project.

I will contact you offline. If you are willing to share you sketchup project files, I can see if I can get to the root of it. I'm in the process of updating the plugin, so this is a good time to make any changes if there is an issue.

As for layout favoring one type of cut over another on sheets, this is an interesting point. The short answer is that there was no intention for that but it may appear that way or it may come out that way and there is no real option now to try to optimize towards crosscuts or rip cuts, but it's an interesting problem.

The lengthier answer: While no intention was made to favor one or the other, I do have to make an assumption about part orientation since Sketchup has no representation of the grain of a solid (not even the application of a material imparts this attribute since the material itself is just an image on the surface). So it goes like this.:The grain direction is assumed to be in the direction of greatest length.This is true for the boards and for the sheet goods. Parts are placed in the same orientation as the material. That's part 1 of the answer.

Part 2 has to do with the algorithm used to place parts.I won't bore you with the details (it's in the ruby code if you really want to know ) but same-sized parts do end up being laid across the board looking like it favors the crosscut but only because it is more efficient this way but not necessarily easier to cut the pieces out.

It's an interesting enough point, that I might have a think about an option which might favor ease of cutting parts vs optimization of the board. It just might show up as one of those crazy experimental options in the next version!

This plugin is fascinating to me in that I am trying to codify intelligent decisions which we make as woodworkers practically without thinking. Experience can guide us on layout but what is the process in a person's mind when he/she makes those decisions? The computers only advantage is that it can try many different combinations. (Sorry I am getting all geeky now thinking about this interesting problem …)


----------



## BassPlayer

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for the explanation, I just sent you my project file.

I have no problem using the SVG option. I just tried it now. One suggestion though, it would be helpful to have a web page that links to the SVG files so I can just click on them and access them directly instead of navigating to the directory and opening them individually. Maybe some sort of frames thing where you can click on links from a list in the left frame and the SVG file would display on the right frame.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi David ( *BassPlayer*),

Received and responded to your email. You have the classic symptoms of having reached the limits of the windows output (which is actually a limit because of the way the graphics is drawn, not the window itself).

Having a window with clickable links to the svg files generated is an excellent idea! Having it display there might work too as long as I can be sure that MSIE and Apple's Safari both support svg. I have no choice with Sketchup because these are its default browser selections when running as a plugin ( it ignores your default browser setting). Thanks for the idea!


----------



## BassPlayer

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


We looked at using SVG for an in house tool I wrote and AFAIK, pre version 9 internet exploder browsers do not provide native support for SVG. There was an adobe plugin that displayed SVG but since MS is coming out with there own scalable vector format, big surprise, adobe has EOL'd the plugin. =/ No idea on Safari's support.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Vector_Graphics#SVG_and_Microsoft_Internet_Explorer

The Ssrc SVG Plugin looks very interesting.

HTH
db


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


David ( *BassPlayer *)

I'm in the thick of my yearly update of the plugin and you'll be pleased to know that , while I haven't yet implemented your idea yet to have clickable link to svg (uniform browser support might still be an issue), I have overcome the issues with displaying an unlimited size layout in a window AND it can be printed now - though it's less than 100% perfect, it's a huge improvement over what was there before. It's also a lot faster

Be on the lookout for a v4.1 pre-release being made available for testing out some of the new features.

Still lots of improvements to go.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cutlist 4.1 pre-release is now available for trialing.

Rather than repeating myself in many places, I've started a new blog series on cutlist 4.1 to inform on new features and updates as available, receive any feedback on any issues and provide fixes - all leading to a release version of 4.1

Please go here for more details


----------



## HorizontalMike

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Would there ever be a possibility of being able to list, by size, several rough cut 8/4 lumber/boards and have cutlist use the sum of that list of various sized boards to generate your "best" Cut List? In other words using 10' 8/4 boards with the following widths: one 6", two 8", three 7 1/2", two 9", etc. the stuff you get from the lumber yard ;-)


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi HorizontalMike - The short answer is yes, someday. I'd like to introduce the idea of listing your own boards and to have the program do its best to lay it out on what you tell it is available. Most of the infrastructure is there, the interface is not. one of these days, I'll get around to putting the interface in and seeing how well it works.

In principle now, it already lays out on boards available, it's just that I limit it to a certain size and an unlimited number of them.

Note: Having the boards available for layout is one thing, the other half of your request - getting the best possible fit - is quite another. My current algorithm is ok but could be improved. I'm sure ( I know ) that is the stuff of PhDs! What I tried to do was to recreate the way we would go about doing it, but believe me, the mind is incredibly complex and adept and doing things which are difficult to describe to a machine!

Stay tuned - just don't hold your breathe!


----------



## woodworkingbusiness1

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


This is BY FAR the best cutlist/layout option for mac people! You just have to follow the changes above suggested by daltxguy.

Cheers

Warren


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


That's some pretty head swelling comments there, Warren. Thanks! I hope to keep the plugin functional for all platforms which SU supports.


----------



## Greedo

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


this program is amazing, and it works with metric! at least for the panels, well the standard panels that is.
is there a way to input custom board and panel sizes? none of the common board sizes i use are in the list (170×60 mm, 130×25mm etc… plus the length of the boards is quite limited, the shortest i use is 3m, the longest 4.80m 
and when i use oak then none of the boards have the same width, but there i may be asking too much to input every single board…
anyway big thanks for making this program!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for your comments *idl*. I've never used eCabinet though I see the price is right. I'm not associated with any manufacturer or even Google for that matter.

*Greedo *- the request is in the pipeline but not there yet


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cutlist 4.1.1 has now been released. Upgrade from the 4.0.x series.
Download new version from here

If you had the 4.1.0.6pre, there is no change, otherwise lots of good fixes and some enhancements, including better printing, faster output, layout with sawkerfs and cutlist by subassembly.


----------



## rnease

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,
I've tried about a dozen times now to get the plugin running on my Mac with SU8. Can't seem to get it right. I put the main folder into the plugins folder, and then unzipped. However, each time I start SU, I get an error message stating that there is no such file as cutlist.rb, no such file as cutlist and materials.rb, and no such file as cutlist/reporter.rb. I know they are there, because they show up in finder. Can someone give me a little more detail about the exact steps to install to my Mac? OS is Snow Leopard, latest version.
Thanks much


----------



## rnease

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks, Dave. I got rid of everything, downloaded again, and tried again. This time, I got it right, and it works like a charm. I'm designing my new shop with SU, and it did a wonderful job of counting the studs, plates, sills, plywood, etc. I'm thrilled, and will be making a contribution to Steve. Thanks, Steve. As we say in the south, Man, is this slick or what?


----------



## PeteAdirondack

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


great job


----------



## Tikka

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


OK,, I might be a little dumb, but I cannot find the location to import the .rb and cutlist folder onto my iMac.

In the blog you state "The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog " I also cannot find this instruction.

The only location I can find - is the Sketchup folder, containing the sketchup application, this does not work and I am sure it is not as simple as this.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Tony,

It was back there on post #39 of the blog. I've updated it below for sketchup 8 , though the general idea is always the same - plugins are installed in to the plugins directory of the current version of the Sketchup installation files ( this is true for any plugin you install).

The default location of the Plugins folder in Windows is:

c:\program files\google\google sketchup 8\plugins\

and for a Mac:

Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Google SketchUp 8/SketchUp/

The original reference is here in an article how to install a plugin


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


This is a very timely post, as I just updated to Cutlist 4.1 and had completely forgotten where to put the update. I fumbled around and got it to work, but now… I have two Cutlists in my Plugins menu! Any idea how to get rid of that?

And, Steve, I can't say it enough times, Cutlist is a lifesaver. Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Tikka

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Steve - Installed and working in just a few seconds.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Tony - glad to hear that it is working!

tooold - You need to make sure you've deleted the older copy. Between the 4.0.x series and 4.1, the plugin was restructured, renamed etc. Make sure CutListAndMaterials.rb is removed and make sure the 'cutlistui' folder is removed.

A reader reading Dave Richard's blog over on Design.Click.Build compiled a nice detailed set of instructions for the upgrade ( for my part, I promise to make this easier in the future with some sort of automatic installer)

instructions for upgrading to 4.1 Look for a post from fidelfs.


----------



## HardWood

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Great program! I had a hard time finding instructions and getting around at first, so I made my own notes on how to install and use the program. Absolute time saver. Thanks Steve. http://wp.me/pOGgI-4s


----------



## JoeLyddon

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I guess this would not work using Windows XP?
... Just thought I'd ask to be sure.

Thank you.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Joe - works fine on Windows XP, Vista, 7 as well as on Macs ( Snow Leopard and probably most others)
- works with Sketchup 6, 7 and 8
- The general rule is - if Sketchup runs on it, the plugin runs on it as I have only relied on Sketchup facilities.

Hardwood ( Ryan) - thanks heaps! I'll add a link from my website to yours if you don't mind.
I've been remiss about including any detailed instructions with the plugin itself but there are heaps of 3rd party reviews and tips on its use - as well as quite a bit of info here in these blogs- but I realize not everyone has time to go through them all and the format of this site now makes it difficult to read the history and conduct searches on it.


----------



## HardWood

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Post away. Glad I could help. Just please look over it and make sure everything is spot on. I took notes as I proceeded and even went back and followed them myself. Now we gotta figure out how to color code the parts!! LOL


----------



## ChadR

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thank you so much for posting this. I had no clue. I was doing so much math to figure out my materials. Not anymore!


----------



## bartthrasher

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I cant seem to get cutlist to work in sketchup 8.
I downloaded it into C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google SketchUp 8\Plugins\cutlist
But it still doesnt work. I cant get the cutlistui as a file, only as html doc, and cutlistandmaterials is not a ruby program, but an RB File.
Did I do something wrong, or am I missing a step?
Thanks,
Bart


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Bart - You should unzip the contents of the downloaded file into C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google SketchUp 8\Plugins
It will create a cutlist folder which contains most of the files required. It will also place cutlist.rb into the plugins directory. Don't create any folders for these files, otherwise it won't work because things won't be where sketchup expects them

RB files are ruby files.

Hope that helps!...steve


----------



## RIFFLER

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I had a few problems with this version using Sketchup ver 8. I tried to use "particleboard" as one of the sheet good terms and the program did not recognize it. I then chose "melamine" instead which worked. However, my project uses 3/4 melamine as well as 3/4 MDF. In the sheet layout these were grouped together as if they were the same material. This should not be the case. Thanks for the good work.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


*Riffler *- make sure to select the layout option 'layout by material', otherwise it will group and layout by thickness.
Sheet good words match on either component name or material. I've never heard of a problem where it didn't match. It matches on the whole word be it separate or part of some other word.
Something to watch out for is that the part words may include 'part' which would match on particleboard and therfore it gets listed as a part!

Steve


----------



## Claymation

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


anyone know if you can change page breaks in the layout during printing so that Cutlist does not "rip" one board, so half is on one page and the other half is continued onto the next. Would be nice to see that not happen…


----------



## Claymation

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I'm having trouble figuring out how to add different (new) "material" to the Paint Bucket… Is there a tutorial that covers this somewhere? Thanks!


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Clay,
Are you talking about printing the window display? I have no control over where the page breaks are placed.
However, if you generate the layout svg, I do have control and I've put in page breaks after a normal sizes A4 or letter page ( landscape mode). This may work better for you. Printing from the window was just for convenience but I have little control ( ie: no control) over the printing infrastructure from that point on. Part of the issue is how those layout diagrams are generated ( long story!).

I've had the question before about having the option for paging a portrait mode svg output, but it isn't there right now.

As for adding new material, that's a Sketchup question and you may want to check or ask on the Sketchucation forums. I assume you mean that you want to create a new material ( .skm) file and not just taking a material and adding it to your palette ( which is just a matter of placing the .skm file into the materials directory)


----------



## PurpLev

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Clay, not sure if this is what you are after, but I wrote a tutorial about creating new materials in SketchUp here:
http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/7823

and how to blend in the seams here:
http://lumberjocks.com/PurpLev/blog/7831


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks Sharon - hopefully that's what Clay is after!


----------



## PurpLev

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


np Steve. hopefully this one will do the trick.


----------



## Claymation

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks, Steve and PurpLev! Great solutions. Very helpful. Have a great day.
Clay


----------



## Eleonn

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hello. After reading everything about cutlist issues I decide to ask. Im running cutlist 4.1.1 and Sketchup 7 Pro over Windows 7 Pro. I've run Cutlist over Win Xp with no problems. Now when I try over Win 7 it just dont work. Checked already all the posts about installation issues, download again the zip file, unziped it right into C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google SketchUp 7\Plugins\. When I run the Cutlist plugin it shows as a single page (no tabs) and no button works but when I go to the Cutlist folder and run the Cutlistui.html file from there it open with tabs and buttons and ? icons works fine. Looked over internet and found somebody with this exact issue but no resolution was posted.

What can I do (with a beggin like face)?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Eleonn,

I have a couple of things you can check. You didn't say which browser you used to run cutlistui.html on its own. Sketchup defaults to using MSIE. If that's not your usual browser, there may be some security settings in MSIE which are preventing running the html. There's a difference from running it directly vs it being invoked from within Sketchup. There was probably a difference in the version of MSIE you had on XP vs Win 7.

The other difference between XP and Win7/Vista is that darn User Account Control introduced with Vista. Make sure you unzipped the files and placed them in the plugins directory with an account which has administrator level permissions.

If any of this helps, let me know. Your situation sounds familiar but usually when I respond and give suggestions like above, I don't usually hear back - so can't confirm what finally worked.


----------



## Eleonn

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Steve. I use Chrome. Ill look into MSIE options and come back to you.

I unzipped the downloaded file in the Plugins folder using administrator level permission.


----------



## Eleonn

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I checked the MSIE options, changed options here and there and nothing. Set MSIE as default browser and nothing. Delete the Cutlist files and unzipped a fresh downloaded file into Plugins folder. Nothing.


----------



## BobLikesToBuild

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hello everyone, I am new to this site , there is a lot of woodworking information and friends to make, I can't wait to get started exploring. I just downloaded the cutlist and I am ready to get busy and put this great tool to use.
Might be a learning curve but I have needed a program like this for quite a while, I am sure it will be worth it.
Thanks !


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Just wanted to wish everyone good holidays and to thank Steve again for making this amazing tool available - I literally wouldn't be able to work without it!

Best regards,

Myles


----------



## Aidan

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hello All,
I am having difficulty in installing cultist on mac.
I'm running sketchup pro8, and i have download the zip file , unpacked it and put the two files (Cutlist and cutlist.rb) in to the sketchup plugin folder. This did not work so i then unpacked the cutlist file in to the sketchup plugin folder, still no joy.
I did manage to get a plugin menu in the sketchup top navigation tool bar but the cutlist plugin is not listed there.

what am I doing wrong.
I would be very great full is someone could help me out with this.

Cheers
Aidan


----------



## ZED777

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I have made many attempts to install cutlist 4.1 to Sketchup Pro8 but have been unsuccessful. I am running windows 7 Ultimate. Does anyone have any suggestions. It would be nice to use it. Thanks


----------



## HardWood

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Step by Step *Installation Instructions* that worked for me.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


My own installation instructions are here:
http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/wiki/Installation

and further to that, all other references for usage as well as installation instructions made by other people including *Hardwood's *( Ryan) reference above is located here:
http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/wiki/Tutorials

Installation instructions for the CutList plugin are really no different than any other plugin so there are some generic references available on the net for how to install plugins for sketchup which are also applicable.


----------



## extremez

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


New to using Cutlist with Sketchup. Having problems with it taking kerf size into consideration. For instance it tells me I can get 7 24Lx1Wx3/4T out of a 1×8x8.

My kerf size is set for my thin blade. Any idea what could be causing this?


----------



## simspace

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cool plugin! Is there a way to make custom sheet dimensions? I am working with other sheet materials such as ABS and foam that I would like as part of my cut list, but the materials I get are not always in standard sheet dimensions.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


New version 4.1.5 has been created.
Note: that cutlist now has his its own site on google code
http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/

Download the new version there or click here

Mostly bug fixes since v4.1.1 - no major new functionality - See the google code page for a list of bug fixes and minor enhancements over the last 6 months - mainly from input I have received. Thanks to everyone and keep the comments and questions coming.

Steve


----------



## MarkShultz

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve (or anyone), can you explain how to change the print settings?. In the project i am creating, I have many thin pieces (edge banding). In the cutlist layout view, this ends up being a big blur of black ink / unreadable.

It would be great is we could expand this view to make it legible. Using landscape view does not seem to change the scaling - just leaves more white space at the side. Nor does printing on legal size paper. Scaling at the photocopier / Adobe doesn't seem to work either given that the original is too compressed to be legible. maybe I'm missing something?

Also, is there a way to set print breaks?

maybe some of this could easily be done with a save_as HTML feature or similar? thanks.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Mark,

I suggest using the svg output for layout. The svg output is much more printer friendly since the graphics are scalable. The disadvantage (perhaps) is that it produces one file for each page.

Printing from the html window was a great compromise because of the way the layout is drawn. I am looking at using html5 in the future for this - as well as perhaps printing to pdf file- but this capability of cutlist was done long before that was available and so the graphics is done using a very awkward javascript utility - functional but ugly and it doesn't even work in Safari (therefore not available for mac users of sketchup).

I agree that getting the results out in a usable fashion is important and I think svg is your best bet at the moment.


----------



## MarkShultz

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks steve. i was able to modify renderers.rb to draw 1pt lines and use 5pt font. this gave a workable solution for the time being. 
great work on the shareware.


----------



## JMB

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Luddite here. Can you give me an idiot proof, step by step explanation as to how I should install this onto my Mac?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Luddites should follow the instructions for installation found here:
Cutlist installation instructions

(This also refers you to some other sources if you still have questions or want to see how someone else did it or described it)


----------



## WoodMaven

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi, I just download cutlist for my Mac, I put the unzipped file in the sketchup plugins folder but I can't get it to work, it won't even show up in the plugins drop down menu, any ideas where I am going wrong? BTW I am running sketchup 8


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi *WoodMaven*. It's difficult to know what happened in your case but the thing to review is the installation. I know it sounds like you did everything right but if you can review your installation with the instruction I have provided here, maybe you will spot something.
http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/wiki/Installation


----------



## JGM0658

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Did you make sure the file was unzipped? You can't just put the zipped file in the plug in folder, once it is in the plug in folder you have to unzip it IN the plug in folder not on the zip file folder.


----------



## WoodMaven

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for the answers, I finally got cut list to work, sort of. I am having two problems, #1 it won't list the correct measurements and #2 when I look at the layout, no matter what I do it won't lay out on a 4 X 8 sheet of plywood, only 6" boards, where am I going wrong?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi Maven

the measurements will be as accurate as your component. 
When you click on the component, Sketchup shows a blue box - the measurement of this box is the measurement of your part which the plugin shows. If that doesn't look right, then the measurements won't be correct. Most likely it is a function of how you drew your model.
is easy and a common issue. See http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/wiki/QandA for an answer.


----------



## WoodMaven

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Steve,

Thank you for your help, I am still having a problem with the way cut list does the layout, I did precisely as the instructions in the link suggested and it still lays everything out on a 6" board, then I noticed a comment at the bottom of the page that said cutlist won't install in Sketchup 8. I am running Sketchup 8 and cut list 4.1.5. on an iMac running OSX 10.8.2. Am I missing something here?

Thanks again,
Rolly


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Not sure where you saw that comment but the plugin works fine in Sketchup 8. It's what I use and what most people are running. There are no restrictions on the version of sketchup ( unless you are still running sketchup 5 or older).

If when you produce the cutlist, it is not dividing the parts you want layed out on a shet as a 'sheet good', then it will always lay out on a board.

The thing is that Sketchup has no idea about boards or sheets, so this is up to you to identify it as so. They way to do this is to ensure that the 'sheet words' match either the component name or material or some portion of it. the plugin includes some common words as a default which are typically associated with sheet goods but this does not guarantee that it will work for everyone. It all depends on how you've named your parts. This would be the only reason why it continues to lay out on boards.


----------



## SKelem

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I'm getting a lot (~500) messages:
parts did not match B02 l=~ 7' 1" w=4 5/8" t=1" m=Tamko Redwood
parts did not match B03 l=~ 18' 9 3/4" w=4 5/8" t=1" m=Tamko Redwood
parts did not match B04 l=11' 8 1/2" w=5 1/2" t=1" m=Tamko Redwood
parts did not match B05 l=~ 13' 1 7/16" w=4 5/8" t=1" m=Tamko Redwood
parts did not match B06 l=~ 7' 4 7/16" w=4 5/8" t=1" m=Tamko Redwood
parts did not match B07 l=2' 4" w=5 1/2" t=1" m=Tamko Redwood

What does this mean?
I get a few boards laid out with my components. Should I be concerned about these messages?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi SKelem - I assume you are seeing this in the ruby console? It's just a debug message - wasn't intended to be in the layout output, just gives me a trace of what is happening, just in case something is not working the way I expect. Probably left this one in by mistake - normally I don't like it so noisy and I have internal settings to have the debug only display a basic set of output.
You're probably getting ~500 messages because you have ~500 parts. Nothing to worry about. It spits this out when it is building an internal (to my plugin) database of like parts that it uses for the various types of display ( for example the compact list output, where it counts and displays the parts which are alike as a single part.


----------



## SKelem

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks! But I also see a bunch of messages in the Parts Layout:

Parts not placed ( Part(L,W,T) Material):
R2F24 (~ 2' 2 5/8", 5 1/2", 1") Forest Green
R2F03 (~ 1' 4 15/16", 5 1/2", 1") Clay
R2F02 (~ 1' 3 7/16", 5 1/2", 1") Clay
B03 (~ 18' 9 3/4", 4 5/8", 1") Tamko Redwood
B04 (11' 8 1/2", 5 1/2", 1") Tamko Redwood
...

I thought that the Parts not Placed list was for components that were too big for the available lumber.
I'm using 1"x6"x8' for my lumber, which will be some kind of composite for my deck.
The parts not placed are all small enough to fit in the available lumber.
I get 40 pieces of lumber used, so I don't think I'm out of lumber, and all the components haven't been placed.


----------



## SKelem

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Okay, B03 and B04 are both too big, but the others shouldn't be.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi SKelem - Sorry I only have time to give you a general response at this time. I'll look into it in greater detail in about a week's time. I'm busy moving my 80 year old mother this week.
In general, the 'Parts not placed' list is produced whenever parts are left over for which a spot could not be found given the stated constraints. If there are no constraints, then no parts are left over.
Some reasons I can think of why they are not placed are:
- As you mentioned the parts are longer than the board size selected. I assume that you will not join boards in the length, so I do not split the lengths.
- parts are thicker than the stock selected and the option to split was not selected ( the plugin will attempt to slice boards in anticipation of a glue up, if permission is given to do this)
- finished thickness fits within the constraint of the rough board thickness and the given allowance for planing
- possible errors I have made in the implementation - entirely possible. I don't pretend that it's perfect but I do my best to eliminate errors as they are discovered

I hope this helps. I can look at your specific case later to see which of the above categories are the reason for the list at the end. I think at one point I toyed with printing a reason for the non-placement - that still might be something I should consider.


----------



## SKelem

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I just upgraded to SketchUp 13 from Trimble. I unzipped the 4.1.5 Cutlist into the Plugins directory and restarted SketchUp.
When I run cutlist, I get the following error when the Layout for Project window is opened.
The Layout is not displayed, only the Print Layout and Close buttons.

Script Error
An error has occurred in the script on this page
Line: 106
Char: 3
Error: The value of the property `drawLayout' is null or undefined, not a Function object.
Code: 0
URL: file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/SketchUp/SketchUp%202013/Plugins/cutlist/cutlistresult.html


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hello SKelem.

I'm aware of it. When installing SKU2013, it will also break SKU8 in the same way.

Until I release a new version, this is the solution I have come up with:

The quick and dirty solution to get rid of the error is to change the first line of cutlistresult.html from this ( this is found in the cutlist folder within the plugins folder)

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">

to simply this:

<!DOCTYPE HTML >

I'll spare you the details of why this works!

Please report back if this does not fix the issue. ( It did for me but I only have had a chance to try it on SKU8 for the moment)


----------



## JGM0658

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


The quick and dirty solution to get rid of the error is to change the first line of cutlistresult.html from this

Found the folder but cannot find the code….


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Download the latest version  from here

and get the proper fix. Forget about the quick and dirty solution. The quick and proper solution is to get the latest version.

My apologies that I didn't post an update here!


----------



## jimmyjj

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I've used cutlist many time successfully, but i'm working on a new computer and have run into a prob. Sketchup v8 (latest). Cutlist v4.1. everything appears to work fine, but when i try to print the layout, the color is whte, hence i can't see the shapes on the paper. the part names appear ok, just not the cuts (or even the sheet outlines). i've tried to print directly to my printer, and also Adobe Pro, but neither work.
any suggestions?


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hmmm..right you are jimmyhopps!
I recently had to upgrade to html5 to accommodate changes made for Sketchup 8/2013. Something got mucked up obviously. Everything from 4.1.5 and onwards will probably have this issue.
The alternative is to produce the svg version, which looks to produce the lines as well as the text. You can open svg files with most browsers these days or something like inkscape and print from either.

I'll fix in the next versions asap.


----------



## pauldye

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Thanks for the great work. I am learning Sketchup and this Cutlist plugin is wonderful.


----------



## daltxguy

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hi *pauldye *- thanks for your comment. I mostly hear from people when they have a problem so it's nice to receive a comment without an issue! All the best with your projects!


----------



## tooold

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Cutlist is great! The only problems I've had with it were due to my learning how to use it - i.e., operator error. Truly an invaluable tool.

Thanks!


----------



## petershelper

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I have Sketchup Make 2014 installed and added the cutlist 4.1.12. Although the List in Cutlist is fine as long as you uniquely identify each part that is in the drawing, the Layout is confusing!
The Layout gives 'multiples' of the same part making the layout next to useless due to the fact that I would end up with enough wood to build three of the projects. It's like the cutlist remembers a parts information and uses it even though that part may have been deleted, or renamed. 
I can get 4800mm and 5400mm length lumber in my area and have done a small modification in the reporter.rb file to allow layout to use this dimension as a length in the calculations of the cutlist. 
I have read of problems with using groups instead of components, but if you want drawing part 1, 2, 3 etc. that combine to make one unit, then having each part as a 'group' means you can 'rename the group' for each part, which may be identical to some of the other parts! As yet, attempting to rename a copied component does actually give it that unique name. All you see in cutlist 'Layout' is multiples of the same part not being able to trust whether each actual part has been included.


----------



## Cherkez

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Hello. I find the plugin very helpful with few remarks - there's not an option of choosing the grain direction for the layout and there should be an easy sorting method in the cut list so that we can sort by any category. Thank you for your efforts, Ivan, Croatia.


----------



## Cherkez

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I also wanted to ask how I could make the plugin to sort cut list components by material and change the formatting of component numbers to double digit so that I don't get: 
component#1
component#10
component#11…
component#2
component#20
component#21 etc.


----------



## wunderaa

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


Where the H has this been?? Score!!


----------



## danielsheppard

daltxguy said:


> *Cutlist and Layout from Sketchup*
> 
> If you're a fan of Sketchup for creating woodworking models, then the next obvious step is to use Sketchup to help you create cutlists and layouts. Sketchup plugin Cutlist 4.1 does just that. CutList 4.1 sketchup plugin helps you determine how much of each material you need to produce your design, taking into account nominal sized lumber with allowances for finishing to final size. Then it goes one further and lays out all of the pieces on boards or sheet good sizes of your choosing. Then you should be all set to head for the lumber yard to get all of the materials that you will need with no return trips.
> 
> CutList 4.1 was beta tested by our very own Lumberjocks and is now ready for download.
> 
> It's being released exclusively to Lumberjocks first. You can download v4.1.10 here . This is a completely free plugin. This plugin has been around since about 2005 but continues to be maintained and enhanced. It's got the look and feel of old Woodsmith magazine cutlists and layouts. A very early version v3.3 was reviewed in the Fine Woodworking blog 'Design.Click.Build.' by Dave Richards and a later follow up.
> 
> Note that there is now a forum on Lumberjocks for further discussion.
> 
> Cutlist 4.1 has been tested with both Skletchup 7, Sketchup 8, SU2013 and SU2014 on both Macs and on Windows PCs.
> 
> *Installing. * There are now 3 ways to install this.
> 
> *Method 1 (easiest) Get and install it from Sketchup Extension Warehouse *
> 
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Extension Warehouse
> Search for and select 'CutList'
> click on install ( big red bar on top right)
> 
> *Method 2 (easy) Download and install it using the Sketchup extension installer *
> A relative foolproof way to install is now available with the latest versions (from v4.1.6 and up).
> 
> Download it from link above
> Start up Sketchup
> from Sketchup choose: Window->Preferences
> click on 'Extensions'
> click on 'Install Extension', hen navigate to and select the .rbz file you just downloaded
> 
> *Method 3 (if all else fails) This is a two step process and more error prone *
> 
> Click on the link above. This will download a zip file from http://code.google.com/p/cutlist/
> 
> 
> The file is a .rbz (a zipped ruby source) file. Extract the entire contents into your sketchup plugin directory not just the startup ruby script (srcutlist.rb). There is also a folder called srcutlistui which contains everything else it needs to work properly. The exact locations of the directories required for Sketchup plugins for Windows or Mac are found documented further down in the blog.
> 
> *Running on a Mac.* This is functional. Only the html output window for the layout does not work because of issues with the Safari browser, however, there is a workaround using the SVG export.
> 
> Someone in the forum asked a great question which I will repeat here:
> 
> *Q.* What is the point of the cutting diagram?
> 
> *A.* Why indeed would you want a cutting diagram? There are a few reasons:
> 
> Regardless of whether or not you have a cutting diagram, eventually you are going to have to cut some wood to get a project built. How many boards do you need to buy? If you go by the board feet measured ( or calculated by something like the cutlist plugin) you're going to find that it falls short. Why? because when you to to cut the pieces out of the board, you'll find that you will inevitable have waste. By having the cutting diagram, you can see how much waste there is going to be and you know how much to get when you to the lumber yard.
> You've got a lot of parts to cut and you want your parts to be as accurate as possible before you even do anything else to the pieces. Ideally you want one setup for each size of part, so that you can cut each of the parts which are the same size at the same time. The cutting diagram lets you visualize how parts may be laid out to minimize on the cuts and the number of setups.
> Ok, you've decided to build your project out of sustainably harvested plantation teak. It's selling for $50/square foot(!) for 3/4". You might be interested in using those $200 boards as efficiently as possible. A cutting diagram may also be used to minimize waste. Even if you have waste if you could have a larger part left over which you could reuse for another project vs having a lot of offcuts, you've saved yourself some money and you are using the planet's resources efficiently and responsibly.
> 
> So, to sum up, it gives you more accurate project requirements, it minimizes setup time and shop time spent cutting the boards while increasing accuracy and finally it helps to use the resources as efficiently as possible.
> 
> Finally here are some *screen shots* in case you still can't quite figure out what it does or why you would want it or can't imagine what it looks like.
> 
> *Starting up cutlist.* Highlight your project and select CutList from the plugin menu. Make sure all of the parts in your project are named and are either a component or a group. ( Nested components or groups are handled ok as well)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The screen that comes up allows you to *select your cutlist options* from the type of output you want, what you want to have included in your parts list, which parts are solid wood parts, which are sheet goods parts and which are hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the next page allows you to *select the layout options*. There is a general options section, a tab for board options and a tab for sheet options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *sample of cutlist output*. This is the cutting list in html format. This page can be printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you scroll down, then there is a *summary of the board feet and the materials* and sheet parts and hardware are broken down to their own lists with their own summaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you selected the *layout output*, then another window will open and place all of the selected parts on boards of your choosing in a layout which minimizes waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sheet parts layout* is placed on the sheet sizes you specified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots more. There is *built in help* on each option. Just click on the blue ? next to the option.
> 
> Feel free to pass along any comments, questions, enhancement requests or bug reports. I'm committed to maintaining the plugin and make it as useful as possible.


I rarely use sketch up as the furniture pieces I build are quite simple and not too large in size. I suppose for larger projects you'd really make you life easier by using sketch up. I lot of my friends use it and it helps them a lot. I on the other hand prefer the good old pen and paper.


----------

